# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Neasistirani porod kod kuće - 5. dio

## BusyBee

Nastavljamo ...

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

:Gumi-gumi:

----------

> Citat: 
> Ja mislim da su pregledi u trudnoći - i vaginalni esencijalni za skrb žene i bebe u trudnoći.  
> 
> 
> Mnogi ih ne rade, smatraju ih beskorisnima i potencijalno stetnima. 
> Zene se uvijek prilagode uvjetima zdravstvenog sistema u kojem zive. Tako se vecini zena u Hrvatskoj vjerojatno cini potrebnim to sto se nudi.


mislim da je esencijalno pregledati vaginalno zenu na pocetku trudnoce i uzeti briseve. Koliko zena pobacuje ili prijevremeno radaj jer nisu ustanovljeni problemi koje se lako dalo ustanoviti brisevima na pocetku trudnoce.

----------


## Gost28

> mislim da je esencijalno pregledati vaginalno zenu na pocetku trudnoce i uzeti briseve. Koliko zena pobacuje ili prijevremeno radaj jer nisu ustanovljeni problemi koje se lako dalo ustanoviti brisevima na pocetku trudnoce.


cini mi se da je to bolje obaviti tijekom prekoncepcijske obrade. doduse, ne mozes znati koliko ce vremena proci od obrade do zaceca... ali kolika je sansa da "fasujes" nesto u relativno kratkom periodu u monogamnoj vezi. ne znam, uvijek u zivotu su mi svi c. brisevi bili negativni (kuckuc) pa ne znam kako to ide

----------

Gost28, zato u VB na prvom pregledu (što u ovoj raspravi nismo imali prigode pročitati, a toliko se pričalo o praćenju trudnoće po ugledu na tu zemlju),  liječnik ginekolog na osnovu anamneze novopečene trudnice odlučuje hoće li joj uzeti briseve ili neće. Ukoliko je dotada bilo sve ok, neće ih uzeti, ako trudnica ne traži. Na traženje će joj napraviti pregled i uzeti briseve.  Imat će pravo tijekom trudnoće i na dva uzv-a, a babici će ići najprije u razmacima od 3 tjedna, a kasnije češće, svaki drugi a pred kraj trudnože svaki tjedan - babica će mjeriti tlak, pogledati urin i pregledati trudnicu i na nagovještaj najnajmanje mogućnosti da sve nije kako treba - poslati je ginekologu na pregled. Ginekolog će je pogledati, vaginalno, i pred kraj trudnoće.
A ne da su pretrage besmislene i da ih ne rade
naravno da ih ne rade,ako trudnica iz svojih uvjerenja ne želi da joj ih se napravi, tako se može ponašati i ovdje.

----------

a i to je MINIMUM koji je besplatan.
trudnice, naravno, prema svojim mogućnostima i željama, odlaze i na redovite kontrole kod ginekologa, ukoliko smatraju da je pregled koji dobivaju od babice nedovoljan i manjkav.

----------


## Daniela32

Pa ja sam imala prekoncepcijsku obradu, tj. obradu pred IVF. Nađena je patogena bakterija, popila Sumamed, bakterija opet pozitivna, popila duplu dozu doxicikllina - bakterija nakon mjesec dana (friško pred postupak) negativna. Zeleno svijetlo za IVF. IVF uspio. Na vlastito traženje kontroliram briseve, zlokobnica opet tu. Uzmem eritromicin, bakterija opet tu (tako je to s tim intracelularnim organizmima, koje se ponašaju poput virusa). Sačekam II tromjesečje i ubijem ju s 12 grama Sumameda (6 grama intravenski i 6 oralno). Bogu hvala, otad je negativna. A ista ta uzrokuje između ostalog i PROM. 

Ma svakome sloboda da radi što hoće, ali ja želim biti u onim pozitivnim statistikama, i sve sam napravila da tako i bude. Imala sam zdravu trudnoću i porod, i zdravo dijete sam rodila. To je ono što je meni najvažnije i nisam htjela ni mogla riskirati da tako ne bude, ma kako se to uklapalo u statistike. A to mi je pružila klasična zapadna medicinska skrb.

----------


## Andora

:shock: danas nema postova!  :shock: 



(šalim se)

----------


## maria71

kad je blog puno zanimljiviji...

ovdje je rečeno skoro sve

----------


## Saradadevii

bez zelje da nastavljam diskusiju, samo dva odgovora koja se ticu komentara mojih postova




> Gost28, zato u VB na prvom pregledu (što u ovoj raspravi nismo imali prigode pročitati, a *toliko se pričalo o praćenju trudnoće po ugledu na tu zemlju*),  liječnik ginekolog na osnovu anamneze novopečene trudnice odlučuje hoće li joj uzeti briseve ili neće. Ukoliko je dotada bilo sve ok, neće ih uzeti, ako trudnica ne traži. Na traženje će joj napraviti pregled i uzeti briseve.  Imat će pravo tijekom trudnoće i na dva uzv-a, a babici će ići najprije u razmacima od 3 tjedna, a kasnije češće, svaki drugi a pred kraj trudnože svaki tjedan - babica će mjeriti tlak, pogledati urin i pregledati trudnicu i na nagovještaj najnajmanje mogućnosti da sve nije kako treba - poslati je ginekologu na pregled. Ginekolog će je pogledati, vaginalno, i pred kraj trudnoće.
> A ne da su pretrage besmislene i da ih ne rade
> naravno da ih ne rade,ako trudnica iz svojih uvjerenja ne želi da joj ih se napravi, tako se može ponašati i ovdje.



ne radi se o idealu koji treba slijediti, nego o tome da kad god se negdje stvari rade drugacije, da je dobro razmisliti o takvim praksama pogotovo ako se one u drugim podnebljima smatraju neprikladnima.
Ako se radi o kontrolama trudnoce preko nacionalnog zdravstvenog sustava, u VB, tada ginekolog nema nikakve veze s time. Ima samo veze kada se detektira problem i tada se 



> i na nagovještaj najnajmanje mogućnosti da sve nije kako treba - poslati je ginekologu na pregled.


Ali ovo ne vrijiedi, prema mojim saznanjima i isustvu, ako se radi o NHSu



> liječnik ginekolog na osnovu anamneze novopečene trudnice odlučuje hoće li joj uzeti briseve ili neće.


Zena odlazi ili babici ili obiteljskom lijecniku na pocetku trudnoce. Ako se privatno kontrolira trudnoca, onda je to druga stvar. Ginekolog tada radi sto on smatra da je potrebno. Postoji mogucnost privatne kontrole s babicom i one definitivno ne rade vaginalne preglede.





> A ne da su pretrage besmislene i da ih ne rade
> naravno da ih ne rade,ako trudnica iz svojih uvjerenja ne želi da joj ih se napravi, tako se može ponašati i ovdje


babice ih ne rade, a one prate vecinu trudnoca. Babice ih smatraju nepotrebnima. Ne stoji da samo ako ih zena ne zeli zbog svojih uvjerenja, da ih onda ne dobije. *Vaginalni pregledi nisu sastavni dio skrbi tijekom normalne trudnoce unutar primaljskog modela skrbi u VB.*

fancy, Odent smatra da svaka kultura ima svoje rituale kojima ometa porod, osobito trece porodjajno doba, (zapadan medicina nije po tom pitanju izuzetak, nego nastavak tisucljetne tradicije), tako da odlazak medju neko pleme i provodjenje istrazivanja ne bi ispunilo svoju svrhu.

----------


## fancy usisivac

> fancy, Odent smatra da svaka kultura ima svoje rituale kojima ometa porod, osobito trece porodjajno doba, (zapadan medicina nije po tom pitanju izuzetak, nego nastavak tisucljetne tradicije), tako da odlazak medju neko pleme i provodjenje istrazivanja ne bi ispunilo svoju svrhu.


U svakoj pojedinoj populaciji bi mogao istrazivati utjceaj pojedinog cimbenika na tijek treceg porodjajnog doba jednako kako su pojedine studije i njihovi autori to ucinili unutar tzv "zapadne medicine".

----------

> babica će mjeriti tlak, pogledati urin i* pregledati trudnicu* i .


nitko nije napisao da je to vaginalni pregled, taman posla
istina jest da se trudnice u VB ne gledaju vaginalno kroz čitavu trudnoću kao kod nas,ukoliko nema potrebe, ali  nije istina ni da ih kroz cijelu trudnoću prate samo primalje. Ukoliko one same ne žele.
Obiteljski liječnik u VB je specijalist osposobljen i za vođenje, ooooops, praćenje trudnoće u VB. To smo izostavili pripomenuti, jelda. A i opet se radi o liječniku. Koji trudnice pregledava I vaginalno. Ako se ne dogovore drugačije.  Uostalom kao što si i sama rekla za vaginalne preglede:




> *Mnogi* ih ne rade, smatraju ih beskorisnima i potencijalno stetnima.


A ti onda izabereš onog koji ih smatra beskorisnima pa  dobro tebi dobro njemu-
Prema Fancynom primjeru ima i kod nas onih koji ih ne rade.

U VB postoji drugačija vrsta skrbi, možda je bolja nego u zemljama u kojima trudnice prate ginekolozi, možda i nije. Možda se to u VB radi samo zbog uštede - ako želiš da ti normalnu trudnoću prati specijalist ginekolog - maši se za novčanik. Ako si sirotinja, dosta ti je i primalja., odnosno ono što ti država daje besplatno.
A i mogućnost da naletiš na ginekologa šarlatana i nesavjesnu primalju je ista, zar ne, nisu samo ginekolozi pretplaćeni na bezobraštinu i nerad.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Ne znam, meni bas kao uzor ne imponira zdravstvena skrb zena niti u VB niti u USA. Prije bi se ugledala na recimo Svedsku ili Dansku, koja ima zaista malen maternalni mortalitet ( on je dobar pokazatelj jer ukljucuje mortalitet i tijekom trudnoce i 42 dana nakon), a prema WHO podacima i VB i USA stoje losije od nje.

----------

To se naslo pozivati na sustav VB zdravstva tvrdeci kako je to normalno da se zena ne pregledava vaginalno?   :Laughing:  Sustav zdravstva u VB je pred slomom, a ovo je nacin ustede. I da, naravno, zaboravilo se napomenuti da obiteljski lijecnik pregleda trudnicu. 
Saradadevi, navodis zene na krivi trag, pricas, u najmanju ruku, poluinformacije.

----------


## mamma Juanita

da li je onda i zdravstvo u Nizozemskoj "pred slomom"?
žene se niti tamo, kao niti u VB ne pregledavaju vaginalno tokom trudnoće, *osim* ako to same izričito ne traže ili ako za to postoje indikacije.
gost, pogledaj još jednom što je Saradadevii napisala (ne radi se općenito o nepregledavanju, nego o ne prakticiranju vaginalnih pregleda u trudnoći u redovnom sustavu zdr. skrbi!)

----------


## Zorana

Pa i ja sam jednom spomenula da nisam imala vaginalnih pregleda u trudnoci. (samo jedan na pocetku, radi ustanovljavanja trudnoce).
Lijecnicke preglede tipa tlak, urin, dva puta uzv da, ali ne i vaginalne preglede.

----------


## seni

ja isto tako.

----------


## ms. ivy

cure, sad ozbiljno:

kako se bez pregleda detektira moguće otvaranje, skraćivanje grlića?

/oprostite ako sam propustila nešto već rečeno u ovoj trakavici, nisam čitala sve postove/

----------


## mama courage

> cure, sad ozbiljno:
> 
> kako se bez pregleda detektira moguće otvaranje, skraćivanje grlića?
> 
> /oprostite ako sam propustila nešto već rečeno u ovoj trakavici, nisam čitala sve postove/


zar ne znas da babice u vb imaju one rendgenske ochi ko schwarzenegger u terminatoru.   :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> cure, sad ozbiljno:
> 
> kako se bez pregleda detektira moguće otvaranje, skraćivanje grlića?
> 
> /oprostite ako sam propustila nešto već rečeno u ovoj trakavici, nisam čitala sve postove/


razlog zašto se "vani" više ne prakticiraju vagin. pregledi je upravo taj što se ustanovilo da tim stalnim čeprkanjem u trudnoći- kad je cerviks prokrvljeniji i osjetljiviji nego inače, se trudnice time izlažu riziku upravo preranog otvaranja i infekcija, bez obzira na sterilnost rukavica, pa i krvarenjima iz cerviksa (ja osobno ovo zadnje iskusila u obje trudnoće :/ ).
Beatrijs Smulders (nizozemska babica), kada je gostovala na simpoziju primalja u Opatiji prije cca 2 i pol godine, na ovo pitanje je odgovorila u stilu, što joj vag. pregled može reći?
cerviks ionako ima dva ušća, vag. pregledom se može pregledati samo ono vanjsko, a osim toga izlaže ženu tom dodatnom riziku.

dakako, postoji mogućnost pregledavanja cerviksa i uzv-om.
svakako korisnija pretraga nego kad se upotrebljava ne bi li se ustanovio spol djeteta.

za sav apsurd takvog sistema sam imala primjer nedavno u užoj obitelji.
trudnici je ustanovljeno da se "naglo počela otvarat" pa su je brže bolje nafilali kortikosteroidima.
na kraju su joj inducirali (?!) porod prokidanjem vodenjaka i dripom jer su zaključili da se nema više šta čekat.
takvih primjera ima bezbroj.
i mnoge žene su time savršeno zadovoljne, kao što se vidi i iz ovog topica.

----------


## Arwen

upadam kao padobranac 
ali primalje i kod nas,one koje su to postale prije zatvaranje škole
pregledavaju trudnice "izvana"  samo šta je mislim to većini naših ginekologa SF i nikako im nije jasno šta ona to vidi
barem sam ja stekla takav dojam kad sam prisustovala razgovoru primalje i ginekologa,čudom se čudio kako je ona to pregledala bez vaginalnog pregleda(mladi ginekolog završio spec. cca 3-4g)primalja
stara sa 33g radnog iskustva

ja osobno bi bila najsretnija s porodom u bolnici ili još bolje kući za porod
(doma ne bi)ali sa primaljom pored sebe

----------


## ms. ivy

mamma ju, hvala.   :Kiss:  

mama courage, znam da učestali uzv pregledi često nepotrebno uspaniče trudnicu - te beba je premala, te beba je prevelika, te učinilo mi se da sam nešto vidio a zapravo možda i nisam... čini mi se da je slično i sa čestim vaginalnim pregledima.

----------


## mama courage

> mama courage, znam da učestali uzv pregledi često nepotrebno uspaniče trudnicu - te beba je premala, te beba je prevelika, te učinilo mi se da sam nešto vidio a zapravo možda i nisam...


da ? :? A ni slucajno se ne bi moglo desiti da ucestali uzv smiruju trudnicu na nacin da ljecnici vele: sve je super, sve je u granicama normale, sve se odlicno razvija, vidimo se opet za koji tjedan ? il: ovo smo blagovremeno otkrili pa sad mozemo na odgovarajuci nacin reagirati? :? 

znaci bolje ni ne gledati, nego mozda nesto na prvi pogled loshe vidjeti ?!?

----------


## ms. ivy

> znaci bolje ni ne gledati, nego mozda nesto na prvi pogled loshe vidjeti ?!?


nemoj mi stavljati u usta nešto što nisam rekla   :Wink:

----------


## mama courage

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> znaci bolje ni ne gledati, nego mozda nesto na prvi pogled loshe vidjeti ?!?
> 
> 
> nemoj mi stavljati u usta nešto što nisam rekla


znaci bolje nesto i rjedje pregledavati, nego cescim pregledavanjem mozda nesto na prvi pogled loshe vidjeti ?

----------


## mamma Juanita

...pa ispadne da s tim "lošim" ionako ne možeš ništa (osim inducirati pobačaj ili čekati porod) ili da tog lošeg uopće nije ni bilo, ili da je uzrokovano upravo tim "preventivnim" pregledima.
 ali nema veze ako je trudnica pola svoje trudnoće pod stresom "nocebo efekta" stalnog pronalaženja "grešaka" koje se ionako u 99,9% slučajeva ne mogu riješiti, nema veze što na trudnoću, tj. na bebu i porod itekako utječu svi ti stresni hormoni, nema veze što jedno čačkanje lako prouzroči novo čačkanje koje opet vodi u cijeli spektar mogućih komplikacija, nema veze za mnogo šta.
glavno da je trudnica, isprepadana raznim dijagnozama i prognozama, napokon odahnula na uzv pregledu koji će poput kristalne kugle reći the istinu.
yeah right.
najbolje se ni ne skidati onda s ultrazvuka.
nema veze što i i za uzv aparata sjedi čovjek koji treba protumačit nalaz i što su česta  "pjesnička odstupanja" u tumačenju.
nema veze što zbog tih procjena neke žene završe na kiretaži jer se "plod prestao razvijat" pa igrom slučaja ne odu i na koncu rode zdravo dijete.
nema veze, neka strojevi sve kažu, najbolje nek i rode umjesto nas.
mi smo, izgleda, današnje cyberfeministice, zaboravile kako se to radi.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> znaci bolje nesto i rjedje pregledavati, nego cescim pregledavanjem mozda nesto na prvi pogled loshe vidjeti ?


Ajde malo prosurfaj po trudničkim podforumima. Na prste bih mogla nabrojati trudnice kojima ginekolozi na učestalim uzv-ima nisu "našli" nešto - te premali opseg glave, pa premali opseg trbuha, pa ovo, pa ono. U većini slučajeva rodile su se potpuno zdrave bebe najnormalnijih dimenzija, a to što su te žene bile isprepadane pola trudnoće - tko broji.

Ja jesam za (ograničenu) upotrebu uzv-a u trudnoći (max. 3 puta, idealno 1-2x), ali mi je kretenski pregledavanje trudnice uzv-om na svakom pregledu jer je za očekivati da u nekoj fazi dijete neće odgovarati njihovim tablicama, a onda jao siga njoj...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ja jesam za (ograničenu) upotrebu uzv-a u trudnoći


također.
osobito ako postoje neke sumnje i osobito pred kraj trudnoće(pod parolom-bolje kontrolirati uzv-om, nego inducirati bez potrebe).

----------

> li mi je kretenski pregledavanje trudnice uzv-om na svakom pregledu


A vas su ultrazvučno pregledavali svaki mjesec? Gdje to? Da znam, u gradu u kojem ja živim, u Hrvatskoj dakako, na uzv se ide 2 ili 3 puta tijekom čitave trudnoće.
I inače mi je presmiješna teorija po kojoj ginekolozi nemaju preča posla od čeprkanja po vaginama trudnica i gledanju na uzv kako bi ih mogli dobro preplašiti i naći im bilo što što bi opravdalo rezanje, induciranje i mučenje.

----------


## bucka

> Ajde malo prosurfaj po trudničkim podforumima. Na prste bih mogla nabrojati trudnice kojima ginekolozi na učestalim uzv-ima nisu "našli" nešto - te premali opseg glave, pa premali opseg trbuha, pa ovo, pa ono. U većini slučajeva rodile su se potpuno zdrave bebe najnormalnijih dimenzija, a to što su te žene bile isprepadane pola trudnoće - tko broji.


to je bio i moj slucaj!!!!  :Sad:

----------


## Sun

I ja sam za ograničenu uporabu UZV-a, napominjem odmah da nebi bilo zabune i nekako mi se čini 3 puta tijekom cijele trudnoće ok. U slučaju da je sve u redu sa trudnoćom. 
A imali smo u obitelji slučaj da su upravo češći UZV pregledi bili i tekako potrebni. Naime doktor je sestri na UZV vidio da se trbuščić ne puni plodnom vodom kako treba i da sad ne iznosim dalje u detalje, moj point je da je u njenom slučaju bilo fakat potrebno više pregleda jer su tako ustanovili šta je bebici i istog trena kad se rodila sve je bilo spremno za hitnu operaciju bebice.
Dakle - u normalnoj trudnoći kad sve ide kako treba - nisam za pretjerane preglede. Ako se ustanovi da postoji neki problem - smatram da je bitno da se prati stanje..

----------


## Luna Rocco

> li mi je kretenski pregledavanje trudnice uzv-om na svakom pregledu
> 			
> 		
> 
> A vas su ultrazvučno pregledavali svaki mjesec? Gdje to? Da znam, u gradu u kojem ja živim, u Hrvatskoj dakako, na uzv se ide 2 ili 3 puta tijekom čitave trudnoće.


Mene nisu jer nisam dozvolila. Ali je ginić uredno objesio nos svaki put kad sam odbila. Čak i na forumu imaš cura koje su išle 10-tak puta, a uživo je većina žena koje znam bila na uzv-u minimalno 5-6 puta (najviše one koje su pratile trudnoću privatno, naravno da se onda pokaže ogroooooomna potreba za čestim uzv-om. Cijena: prava sitnica. Sve za bebu  :Grin:  ).

Iznenadila bi se koliko žena ide na uzv "da malo vidi bebu" i koliko ginekologa to spremno prihvaća. U Hrvatskoj. U Zagrebu.

----------


## suzyem

Evo ja sam morala na ultrazvuk svaki mjesec, jer su bili blizanci... sad, jel to bilo potrebno, znam da sam umirala od straha jel sve ok i nakon ultrazvučnog pregleda sam bila smirenija!

----------

ma uzv je isto jedna od smisljenih masina, zajedno s ginekolozima koji nemaju pametnijeg posla, kako isprepadati zdravu trudnicu. Vratimo se u pecine, to je najbolje.

----------


## Ancica

Gost, a s kim se ti razgovaras?

----------


## mama courage

> U većini slučajeva rodile su se potpuno zdrave bebe najnormalnijih dimenzija, a to što su te žene bile isprepadane pola trudnoće - tko broji.


u vecini slucajeva kod svih mogucih medicinskih pregleda kasnije sve bude normalno, pa opet svi rade te preglede zbog postotka onoga sto moze krenuti po zlu. i meni je do sada svaki, ama bas svaki, papa-test bio dobar, a cekajuci nalaze sam umirala od straha, koji ce mi onda vrag slijedeci test kad se ziva preznojim a sve bude dobro ?!?

inache, za ostatak potpisujem goscu.




> Iznenadila bi se koliko žena ide na uzv "da malo vidi bebu" i koliko ginekologa to spremno prihvaća. U Hrvatskoj. U Zagrebu.


ma sad je to fuj, a ne bi se cudila da sutra na ovom istom forumu procitam da je to novi vid attachment parentinga.

----------


## TinnaZ

Gost daj šuti.
ja sam bila na vaginalnim pregledima + ultrazvuk svaka 3 tjedna. Da čuo si dobro tjedna, ne mjeseca.
Kad sam na kraju negjde pročitala da nije dokazano da je štetan ali niti da nije, pitala sam ginića jel baš mora svaka 3 tjedna. Onda je rekao da ne mora i zadnji mjesec trudnoće mi nije napravio ultrazvuk. Niti itko drugi.
Kad se rodila beba 4550 bio je to šok - kao trebao je netko upozoriti na to. Ja valjda. Možda i bih da sam znala. A moža bolje da nisam jer bih valja po difoltu išla na carski.
Ali da je osim primalja mogao biti pokoji liječnik na izgonu, možda je mogao. Sad sam sretna da nije, i da nisam znala kako je beba velika, jer bih valjda umrla od straha, a ovako sam imala lijep porod.

----------

> Gost daj šuti.


nisam taj gost, al biraj rječnik.
Nikad, ali nikad nisam čula da su ikome radili uzv svaka 3 tjedna, osim ako nešto nije bilo ok. 
To je nonsens bez presedana. Jesi li ga pitala čemu uzv svaka 3 tjedna? Želiš li dati ime tog ginekologa, da ga malo preispitamo oko tvog slučaja? Možda je ginić vidio da pred sobom ima nekog kome može cuclat lovu unedogled, ali i to mi se čini besmislenim, budući da trudnice, čak i ako nisu dovoljno prosvijećene da znaju koliko je puta uobičajeno raditi uzv u trudnoći - međusobno komuniciraju. Ako nije bilo problema u tvojoj trudnoći onda  svakako treba biti kažnjen....

----------


## TinnaZ

> li mi je kretenski pregledavanje trudnice uzv-om na svakom pregledu
> 			
> 		
> 
> A vas su ultrazvučno pregledavali svaki mjesec? Gdje to? Da znam, u gradu u kojem ja živim, u Hrvatskoj dakako, na uzv se ide 2 ili 3 puta tijekom čitave trudnoće.
> I inače mi je presmiješna teorija po kojoj ginekolozi nemaju preča posla od čeprkanja po vaginama trudnica i gledanju na uzv kako bi ih mogli dobro preplašiti i naći im bilo što što bi opravdalo rezanje, induciranje i mučenje.


 na ovo se odnosilo. Sorry na reakciji.
Vidiš da nije rađen ultrazvuk baš svaki mjesec, onaj zadnji nije   :Grin: 
I nije mi ga radio kad sam pitala da li je baš nužno raditi to svaki puta, pa zato nema potrebe da prozivam čivjeka (ako nekoga baš intresira može mi se javiti na mail). Znači nije se niti funjio niti išta, samo što ja prije nisam znala da trebam tražiti da ne radimo svaki puta ultrazvuk. I nisam to dodatno ništa plaćala, niti jednom mi nije apsolutno ništa naplatio. Znači nije u pitanju korist, on je jednostavno uvjeren da je to dio dobre skrbi.

----------

Ako je privatnik, a jest, jer si rekla da ne bi išla ni slučajno u bolnicu, onda je nemoguće da ti ništa nikada nije naplatio. Oni obično ne rade besplatno. Ne razumijem, smetalo te  to što ti bespotrebno radi uzv  svaki mjesec, dopustila si  mu da te pregledava frizerskim rukavicama, žališ se što nije bio ginekolog na tvom porodu, ali si istovremeno i sretna zbog toga.  Puno toga ne razumijem.Nije ni važno. Bitno jest da to što je radio tvoj ginekolog nije ni najmanje uobičajeno. Možda je zaista, iz nekog razloga, mislio da ti time čini uslugu, možda ti je iz nekog razloga htio izići ususret više nego što je potrebno. To inače NIJE praksa. Naletila si na nekog superrevnog  :Smile: ))

----------


## Mima

Ja mislim da je ultrazvuk na svakom pregledu kod privatnika prilično uobičajena  stvar.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Iznenadila bi se koliko žena ide na uzv "da malo vidi bebu" i koliko ginekologa to spremno prihvaća. U Hrvatskoj. U Zagrebu.
> 
> 
> ma sad je to fuj, a ne bi se cudila da sutra na ovom istom forumu procitam da je to novi vid attachment parentinga.


Na ovo nemam napisati ništa osim   :Rolling Eyes:  
Super su ti "argumenti".

----------

meni je prečesti pregled uzv, u trudnoći u kojoj nema komplikacija bedastoća, i bez saznanja o tome da je možda štetan. jednostavno mu ne vidim svrhe...ali isto tako znam da puno mama to radi iz zabrinutosti, nije im za zamjeriti, vjerujem da je nekad manja šteta napraviti uzv, nego  imati anksioznu trudnicu.
I u globalu, puno se priča o prirodnom porodu, porodu doma - asistiranom ili ne, odbijanju ginekoloških pretraga, al kad je u pitanju vlastita koža i ona našeg djeteta, onda smo puno manje hrabri i puno se manje pravimo važni i uzdamo u žensku snagu i intuiciju.  :Grin:

----------


## anuska

pardon sto opet ovako uletavam

gost

ali ja doista nisam dobila dojam da se na forumu govori o hrabrosti i zenskoj snazi kada su u pitanju intervencije i pregledi,niti sam bilo gdje procitala da bi netko odbio nesto takvo ako je u pitanju neciji zivot,a doista dugo citam i citam gotovo sve.

zapravo se niti ne radi o tome da se netko pravi vazan,ja imam jedino dojam da su zene u globalu nezadovoljne hrvatskim porodnistvom,pristupu trudnoci kao bolestini koja se lijeci i u skladu s time kopaju po internetu,knjigama,iskustvima iz raznih zemalja kako bi sprijecile mnoga nepotrebna kopanja po vlastitom tijelu,i zapravo me svaki puta stisne kada se iz svega prilozenog vidi da na kraju ginic napravi tisucu i jedan pregled,nalaze ti objasni slabo ili nikako,na porodu te nitko nista ne pita niti objasnjava zbog cega je nesto potrebno pa nije ni cudo da netko u sve to skupa pocinje sumnjati.

a zasto i ne,doktori su razliciti,njihova stajalista jos razlicitija,a zena ima pravo na informaciju,sa suvislim odgovorom,nema to veze sa junastvom,mislim da se radi o dostojanstvu.
jer fala bogu,moja rodnica nije isto sto i moja noga,iako je mozda nekom doktoru svejedno,ali to nije point sto je njemu svejedno ili ne jer je on tamo radi mene,a ne ja radi njega.

nekad mi nije jasno zasto se to "odbijanje" uvijek tretira kao neki pubertetski stos ili inat jer vidim da ovdje zene ako  nesto i odbiju odbijaju  jer se radi o cistom protokolu i rutini,a ne nekoj zivotno vaznoj intervenciji,jer kad bismo i priupitali zasto nam na primjer daju drip,i kada bismo na to dobile odgovor,ne bismo na  njega nikada niti pristale,a to remeti dogmu i protokol.

ali dobro,to je moje skromno misljenje,ja se u ginekologiju ne kuzim,pa stoga uredno ckomim na ostalim temama.

----------


## zrinka

ja bih samo uputila zainteresirane da _bace oko_ na stranicu udruge primalja, kad mi vec zene koje radjamo nismo strucne, valjda one jesu   :Smile:  ....

imaju jko lijepih tekstova i pistup porodu koji nije puno drugaciji od onoga kakav roda zastupa....

----------


## fancy usisivac

Ma kako god okrenes dodjemo na isto.  :Kiss:   HR primalje su divne i strucne a HR ginekolozi su: boze sacuvaj, nehumani, nestrucni itd. 

Ja se samo onda ne mogu nacuditi statističkim pokazateljima u HR koji se ticu maternalnog mortaliteta koji su vec godinama jako dobri a priznaje ih i sama WHo glavom i bradom  Ili smo tako zilav narod pa unatoc svim "nastojanjima" i "nestrucnosti" HR ginekologa ne razvijamo komplikacije.

mammaJuanita



> da li je onda i zdravstvo u Nizozemskoj "pred slomom"? 
> žene se niti tamo, kao niti u VB ne pregledavaju vaginalno tokom trudnoće, osim ako to same izričito ne traže ili ako za to postoje indikacije.


Cekam da VB i NL jos prikljucite USA, pa da imamo upotpunjen "trolist" zemalja "uzora" iz kojih moramo pod hitno kopirati sustav brige za trudnice i rodilje. Interesantno da se radi bas o zemljama s visim maternalnim mortalitetom premo WHO podacima nego u drugim zemljama koje se mogu usporedjivati s njima prema stupnju ekonomskog razvoja. Nizozemska 16, USA 17,  UK 13 na 100 000 zivorodjene djece prema recimo Kanada 6 , Svedska 2, Austrija 4, Danska 5, Finska 6 , Irska 5, kukavna HR 8 smrti na 100 000 živorodjenih. 

I bas zato bih iz ove prve tri iz famoznog "trolista" mam trcala prekopirati sustav skrbi za trudnice i rodilje. Mislim, sta se mene tice tko voli nek izvoli.

----------


## Ancica

Pa eto, uzmi Kanadu sa 6, a daleko od interventnog poroda kao u Hrvatskoj. Ili Svedsku, Austriju, Dansku, Finsku - sve zemlje gdje mozes izabrati kakvu skrb zelis i gdje zelis roditi.

Stopa maternalnog mortaliteta u Hrvatskoj je tu negdje, u prosjeku, pa se postavlja pitanje - jel takav interventan porod zaista potreban kada druge zemlje mogu bez njega postici iste rezultate, ili cak bolje?

Kaj se primalja i ginekologa tice, moje osobno misljenje je da ih, kao u svakoj profesiji, ima svakakvih. Ono sto je problematicno je praksa, procedure, sustav u struci, ne ljudi kao pojedinci. Mozes ti biti predivan covjek al svejedno ostaviti uzasan dojam jer pratis (zato sto zelis, zato sto moras ili zato sto neznas drugacije) sustav kojem su to popratne posljedice.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Nije mi bila namjera usporedjivati HR s ostalima bitno ekonomski razvijenijim zemljama. Bas naprotiv, istaknula sam razlike izmedju ovih najrazvijenijih u stopama maternalnog mortaliteta , osobito naglasavajuci NL, VB i USA kao vjerojatno najliberalanije u pristupu pracenja poroda i trudnoce a vjerojatno i vodece po broju kucnih poroda. 

Koliko god neki, recimo Ancica, mislili da je moguce dobiti jednaku skrb /sto se tice nekih detalja/ na porodu u HR i u zemljama gdje je odnos babica/rodilja 1 ili blizu tome, i da je to samo pitanje strucnosti i dobre volje osoblja, ja eto mislim da nije. A neke procedure u HR su u direktnoj vezi s time sto se recimo babica ne moze vrlo cesto posvetiti samo jednoj rodilji, uputiti ju kako tiskati da bi postedile medjicu itd...  I nije to samo posljedica nedostatka dobre volje ili jos gore neznanja nje kao primalje, kao sto neki ovdje misle, vec objektivno malog broja osoblja. Ja cu i dalje tvrditi da su 2 babice u noci mog poroda na 6 prvorotkinja dale svoj maksimum i volila bi viditi kako bi se na njihovom mjestu snasle neke koje su navikle raditi u idilicnijim uvjetima vani (iako je jedna od njih dobila kritike od mene na racun ponasanja, bez obzira sto sam u tom trenutku bila u njenim rukama).  A za Austriju smo vec ustanovili da ce te opaliti i po dzepu tj. porodiljskoj naknadi ako se ne pojavis na odgovarajucem broju preventivnih pregleda u trudnoci, ma sta god nam nasa intuicija govorila jel to potrebno ili nije. A u Svedskoj ti ako si recimo pusac nece dati zeleno svjetlo za porod kod kuce. Toliko o tome koliko u tim zemljama bas samo zena bira gdje ce roditi. 

Samo se eto cudim da se toliko neznanje i malpractise HR ginekologa (o cemu su na ovom forumu i napose ovom topiku napisani cijeli traktati) nije dramaticnije odrazilo na statisticke pokazatelje zdravlja zena vezano za trudnocu i porod, usporedjujuci nas bilo sa zemljama u regiji (koje su vec zasluzile uci u EU) bilo s "perjanicama" europske zdravstvene skrbi.

----------


## zrinka

> Ma kako god okrenes dodjemo na isto.   HR primalje su divne i strucne a HR ginekolozi su: boze sacuvaj, nehumani, nestrucni itd. 
> 
> .


  :Rolling Eyes:  

ako je ovo tvoj zakljucak, ne znam sto bi ti na to rekla...
ja u kupe, ti u spade...

----------


## Ancica

fancy, slazem se s tobom da je malen broj osoblja problem kod dosta stvari. Al kad bismo skuzili jedni u drugima partnere i udruzili se...

----------


## TinnaZ

> Ako je privatnik, a jest, jer si rekla da ne bi išla ni slučajno u bolnicu, onda je nemoguće da ti ništa nikada nije naplatio. Oni obično ne rade besplatno. Ne razumijem, smetalo te  to što ti bespotrebno radi uzv  svaki mjesec, dopustila si  mu da te pregledava frizerskim rukavicama, žališ se što nije bio ginekolog na tvom porodu, ali si istovremeno i sretna zbog toga.  Puno toga ne razumijem.Nije ni važno. Bitno jest da to što je radio tvoj ginekolog nije ni najmanje uobičajeno. Možda je zaista, iz nekog razloga, mislio da ti time čini uslugu, možda ti je iz nekog razloga htio izići ususret više nego što je potrebno. To inače NIJE praksa. Naletila si na nekog superrevnog ))


 Gost, da znaš više detalja o kojima sam pisala na ovom forumu, malo bi ti bilo jasnije. Čak da si samo pročitala moju priču sa poroda bilo bi ti već bitno jasnije.
Ovako samo na temelju napisanog na ovoj temi razumijem da ti je možda nejasna poanta.
ne žalim se ja što nije bilo ginekologa na porodu, nego što smo prisiljeni rađati u bolnici da bi kao imali bolju skrb, što podrazumijeva svakako ginekologa ako je to potrebno, odnosno ako se u toku poroda ocijeni da je potrebno prisustvo ginekoloa u nekoj fazi toga poroda; a kada prema tim kriterijima ja definitivno spadam u gurpu gdje je trebao biti ginekolog, onda tog istog ginekologa nema, jer zbog sustava i toga kako je on postavljen taj ginekolog nije znao da se kod mene ustvari radi o bebi od 4550, odnosno o bebi većoj od 4kg. Jer zbog sustava takavog kakav je nije niti mogao znati, obzirom da je taj dan primljeno ne znam koliko žena, koje su prošle kroz proceduru prijema kod tog ginekologa koji jedino napravio vaginalni pregled (bitna stvar opet, koliko cm), te popunio papire na temelju moje priče. U tom svemu je propušten detalj kako je beba velika, jer ta ginekologinja nije pratila moju trudnoću, a nije valjda imala na temelju čega posumnati u tako nešto (inače sam sitna i u trudnoći sam bila sitna, udebljala se skroz malo).
Znači trubi nam se kako je to sigurnije, a prvo i osnovno da bi bilo sigurnije je da ginekolog bude upoznati sa tom trudnoćom, što ne stižu, pa je jedini spas u takvim situacijama kao kod mene blizina sale za carski.
Međutim, pitam se što bi bilo da je stvarno trebao carski, jer su svi timovi bili zauzeti carskim koje su upravo radili, niti ne znam koliko ih je bilo tu noć, jedva su mi i ove dvije primalje dotrčale. Izgleda mi kao da sam na tankoj niti sreće izašla van sačuvavši svoju glavu i svoje dijete.
Da li trebam napomenuti da su mi htjeli inducirati porod ne znajući podatak o veličini bebe, a kad sam odbila, htjeli su dati barem drip, koji sam također odbila, na kraju poroda više nisam imala snage odbijati po ne znam koji puta prokidanje vodenjaka, pa je to učinjeno. Međtuim, totalno iznenađenje je bilo da je izgon krenuo puno prije nego je očito trebao krenuti nakon toga prokidanja. Raćunali su valjda taman završiti sa tim carkim rezovima, međutim ja sam se nakon prokidanja vodenjaka ekspresnom brzinom otvorila do kraja i beba je krenula van. Piše se da su takva miješanja u uvijek sa određenim rizikom, te da bi rodilja trebala biti nadgledana. Ma kako nadgledana, kad su jedva dotrčali na izgon i to samo 1 primalja, koja je onda išla zvati drugu (koja je valjda bila na carskom).
Kužiš, kad malo bolje razmisliš gdje je tu za mene bila bolja skrb nego da sam rađala kod kuće, uz ginekologa ili primalju koji bi me poznavalai od početka trudnoće, i znalli bi koje rizike mogu predvidjeti.
Što se tiče moga ginekologa, privatnik je, nije mi nikada ništa naplatio, i kad sam pitala da li baš mora taj ultrazvuk svaki puta - rekao je da ne mora, bez trunke ljutnje. I to je nešto što cijenim kod njega.
Rukavice i višak ultrazvuka - da li je dovoljan razlog da nekoga ocijenimo nestručnim i tražim drugoga. Meni nije, prva misao mi je da idem s njim o tome porazgovarati. Kad bi se nafunjio i izvrijeđao me - e to bi bio razlog da ga idem mijenjati; i to je ono o čemu se piše na ovom forumu. Svatko griješi, u svim strukama ima greški, ali kad te netko smatra objektom bez prava odlučivanja, bez prava na informacije, bez prava na zadnju riječ (makar ona bila i molim vas doktore vi odlučite), onda kod grešaka učinjenih od strane takvih osoba nema oprosta (barem kod mene). 
Što se tiče ocjene da su primalje ovakve, ginekolozi onakvi; onaj tko je čitao moje postove zna da su na mom prvom porodu i primalje i ginekolog dobili istu ocjenu a to bi bila slaba dvojka; na drugom sam imala dvije ginekologinje kod koje nikada ne bi bile moj izbor, jednog ginekologa kojem bih se uvijek obratila, jedna primalja koja je izašla van jer očito nismo bili na istoj valnoj dužini, i dvije primalje s kojima sam uspostavila normalan odnos i koje su odradile sa mnom taj porod do kraja. Znači omjer je otpirlike pola/pola. Stječe se utisak da to nije tako, ali svaka od ovih žena sa foruma ipak ima na kraju svoga ginekologa kojem vjeruje, samo se oni uglavnom ne spominju na ovom forumu; ja se nadam da će se i to promijeniti odnosno da će se sve više spominjati i dobra osobna iskustva.

----------


## TinnaZ

ah, da tako sam se izrazila da ispada sam sam sretna što na kraju mog poroda nije bilo ginekologa. Ma krivi kontekst: sretna sam što na kraju moga poroda nije bila liječnica koju je pripadalo da bude tamo, što se općenito toga tiče svejedno mi je bilo da li bi to bile primalje ili ginekolozi, bitno da su osobe za koje nemam osjećaj da će mi učiniti nešto nažao ili protiv moje volje. 
Sretna sam i tada bila i sada što nije bila određena liječnica, da je mogao biti ginekolog koji je također bio u toj smjeni ne bih imala ništa protiv, imala sam isto povjerenja kao i u primalje, možda i više jer sam njega već viđala, a njih sam prvi puta vidjela tek na porodu. Nema to veze s tim ginekolozi/primalje; možda je doduše subjektivni osjećaj da se primalje više i lakše mogu spustiti na razinu rodilje, i ne gledati je kao objekt nego kao ženu koja rađa, buduću majku i osobu sa svojim integritetom i dostojanstvom.
Tragedija našeg sustava - porodništvo nam je jedina grana gdje osoblje nema direktni kontakt sa pacijentima niti prije niti nakon poroda, i otuda po meni potječe veliki dio problema. Jer gdje je tu motivacija da se te žene ne gleda kao objekte, kada su one stvarno samo krevet u sobi br., bez imena, bez povijesti, bez ikakve potrebe da ta rodilja kasnije ima dobro mišljenje o tom osoblju, jer na kraju krajeva ne znam im niti imena (što je doduše Ministarstvo obećalo popraviti).

----------

> Međutim, pitam se što bi bilo da je stvarno trebao carski, jer su svi timovi bili zauzeti carskim koje su upravo radili,


a kolko bi ti vremena trebalo od doma odkad primalja shvati da ti treba carski do bolnice? 
Carski rez traje 25-30 minuta, s tim da je dijete vani za pet. Toliko bi trebalo i da te voze u bolnicu.

----------


## TinnaZ

od doma bi mi trebalo 5 minuta do bolnice, međutim sumnjam da bih se odučila rađati doma bebu od 4,5kg da mi je to itko rekao. 
U svakom slučaju bih to rekla primalji ili ginekologu s kojim bih namjeravala odraditi porod, pa bih vidjela kakvo je gledište sa stručne strane.
Međutim u cijeloj priči je meni diskutabilna namjera forsiranja odnosno ubrzavanja poroda (bez ikakvog smislenog razloga) u kojem se radi o bebi od 4,5kg, a da se nije znao niti osnovni podatak o toj trudnoći, a to je da je beba 4,5kg ili barem da je teža od 4kg.

----------

> sumnjam da bih se odučila rađati doma bebu od 4,5kg da mi je to itko rekao.


ne shvacam- zar nisi sama odbila zadnji uzv?

----------


## TinnaZ

nisam odbila zadnji, nego negdje 2 mjeseca prije termina sam pitala da li baš moramo svaki puta ultrazvuk (znači nisam ih odbila nego sam pitala da li ih možemo prorijediti). 
To nije značilo da više ne radimo ultrazvuk, nego da radimo samo one koji su potrebni iz nekog konkretnog razloga. Zadnji tjedan sam išla u bolnicu na kontrole, pa se nisam previše živcirala što ja ne znam veličinu bebe, mislila sam da ćemo u tom zadnjem tjednu napraviti sve što bude potrebno i bitno za porod. Međutim u bolnici očito ne rade ultrazvuk iz nekih razloga, a ja nisam smatrala da je nužno da inzistiram na tom zadnjem, nisam imala pojma da bi tu uopće mogla biti upitna nekakva čudnovata veličina bebe oko koje trebam inzistirati na posebnoj pažnji.
U toku trudnoće nisam nikada na tom ultrazvuku pitala koja je veličina bebe, jer sam smatrala da ako bude nešto neuobičajeno da će mi ginekolog reći, odnosno sve se i tako upisuje u ultrazvučnu knjižicu, a sve dok je sve u redu na meni je da se potrudim da budem maksimalno opuštena i da ne tražim problem gdje ga nema ili ginekolog smatra da nije potrebna posebna pažnja.

Ja nisam niti indukciju odbila u smislu ne, nego sam isto tako pitala iz kojih razloga je nužna, odnosno ako beba nije u nekoj opasnosti da bih radije pričekala s tim. Niti drip nisam dobila u smislu ne niti pod razno, nego sam rekla da bih još malo pičekala s dripom ako može, obzirom da sam tek legla na stol. Htjela sam pokušati sa svojim trudovima (koji su bili očito savršeno dobri da dovedu taj porod do kraja).

Jako teško je stavljati svoje zdravlje u ruke nekoga, koga vidiš prvi puta u životu, nemaš nikakvo mišljenje o toj osobi, a samim time nije logično niti da imaš neko posebno povjerenje.
Što se tiče moga ginekologa imam prilično povjerenja u njegovu stručnost, međutim ponekad mi se čini da neke stvari zaboravlja ili propušta, a nisam sigurna da li misli da na tome ne treba zadržavati pažnju ili je zaboravio. 

I pitanje, da li vaši ginekolozi vode kartone svojim pacijenticama, ili samo upisuju bitne stvari u trudničku knjižicu?

----------


## mamma Juanita

> mammaJuanita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				da li je onda i zdravstvo u Nizozemskoj "pred slomom"? 
> žene se niti tamo, kao niti u VB ne pregledavaju vaginalno tokom trudnoće, osim ako to same izričito ne traže ili ako za to postoje indikacije.
> 			
> ...


bez želje da dalje raspravljam, umjesto rasprave staviti ću linkove, jer statist. podaci, tj brojke perinatalne/maternalne smrtnosti po zemljama  koje je navela FU nisu točni, zatim neke brojke se odnose na maternalnu, a neke na perinatalnu smrtnost, a strpane su u isti koš i ne daju točnu sliku.
to je vađenje iz konteksta iliti miješanje krušaka i jabuka.

jer recimo, u Švedskoj je *perinatalna* smrtnost 2/ 1 000, ali *meternalna* u Švedskoj konkretno iznosi 8/100 000, dakle za 0,003% bolje od onih 11/100 000 u UK.

isto tako, perinatalna smrtnost je 2/1000 u Švedskoj, u odnosu na 3-4/1000 u UK.
dakle ispada vrlo tendenciozno reći da je u UK *maternalni* mortalitet 13/100 000 u odnosu na Švedsku u kojoj je *perinatalni* mortalitet 2/1000.


na donjem linku su WHO podaci stari svega par godina, po zemljama(odabrala sam ove zemlje koje je FU istaknula kao primjer):

kada usporedite brojke recimo UK i Hrvatske, ispadaju gotovo identične...uz prilično drugačiji pristup porodu. zanimljivo.
možda to ipak ostavlja mjesta za izbor, ili ipak ne?


zemlje od p-z (dakle *USA)*
http://www.who.int/whr/2005/annex/in...ountry_p-z.pdf




> Maternal mortality ratio 2000 (*per 100 000* live births)=14
> Stillbirth rate 2000 (*per 1000* total births)=4
> Early neonatal mortality rate 2000 (*per 1000* live births)=4
> Neonatal mortality rate 2000 (*per 1000* live births)=5


*Nizozemska*
http://www.who.int/whr/2005/annex/in...ountry_g-o.pdf




> Maternal mortality ratio 2000 (*per 100 000* live births)=16
> Stillbirth rate 2000 (*per 1000* total births)=5
> Early neonatal mortality rate 2000 (*per 1000* live births)=3
> Neonatal mortality rate 2000 (*per 1000* live births)=4



*UK* http://www.who.int/whr/2005/annex/in...ountry_p-z.pdf



> Maternal mortality ratio 2000 (*per 100 000* live births)=11
> Stillbirth rate 2000 (*per 1000* total births)=5
> Early neonatal mortality rate 2000 (*per 1000* live births)=3
> Neonatal mortality rate 2000 (*per 1000* live births)=4


*Australia* gdje je sistem skrbi sličan kao u UK :



> Maternal mortality ratio 2000 (*per 100 000* live births)=6
> Stillbirth rate 2000 (*per 1000* total births)=3
> Early neonatal mortality rate 2000 (*per 1000* live births)=3
> Neonatal mortality rate 2000 (*per 1000* live births)=3


pa 
*Hrvatska*



> Maternal mortality ratio 2000 (*per 100 000* live births)=10
> Stillbirth rate 2000 (*per 1000* total births)=5
> Early neonatal mortality rate 2000 (*per 1000* live births)=4
> Neonatal mortality rate 2000 (*per 1000* live births)=5


*Švedska* http://www.who.int/whr/2005/annex/in...ountry_p-z.pdf



> Maternal mortality ratio 2000 (*per 100 000* live births)=8
> Stillbirth rate 2000 (*per 1000* total births)=3
> Early neonatal mortality rate 2000 (*per 1000* live births)=2
> Neonatal mortality rate 2000 (*per 1000* live births)=2


*Austria* http://www.who.int/whr/2005/annex/in...ountry_a-f.pdf



> Maternal mortality ratio 2000 (*per 100 000* live births)=5
> Stillbirth rate 2000 (*per 1000* total births)=4
> Early neonatal mortality rate 2000 (*per 1000* live births)=2
> Neonatal mortality rate 2000 (*per 1000* live births)=3


*Finska* http://www.who.int/whr/2005/annex/in...ountry_a-f.pdf



> Maternal mortality ratio 2000 (*per 100 000* live births)=5
> Stillbirth rate 2000 (*per 1000* total births)=4
> Early neonatal mortality rate 2000 (*per 1000* live births)=2
> Neonatal mortality rate 2000 (*per 1000* live births)=2


*Irska*



> Maternal mortality ratio 2000 (*per 100 000* live births)=4
> Stillbirth rate 2000 (*per 1000* total births)=6
> Early neonatal mortality rate 2000 (*per 1000* live births)=3
> Neonatal mortality rate 2000 (*per 1000* live births)=4


*Danska*



> Maternal mortality ratio 2000 (*per 100 000* live births)=7
> Stillbirth rate 2000 (*per 1000* total births)=5
> Early neonatal mortality rate 2000 (*per 1000* live births)=3
> Neonatal mortality rate 2000 (*per 1000* live births)=4


*Kanada*



> Maternal mortality ratio 2000 (*per 100 000* live births)=5
> Stillbirth rate 2000 (*per 1000* total births)=3
> Early neonatal mortality rate 2000 (*per 1000* live births)=3
> Neonatal mortality rate 2000 (*per 1000* live births)=4


pa *Australia* gdje je sistem skrbi sličan kao u UK :



> Maternal mortality ratio 2000 (*per 100 000* live births)=6
> Stillbirth rate 2000 (*per 1000* total births)=3
> Early neonatal mortality rate 2000 (*per 1000* live births)=3
> Neonatal mortality rate 2000 (*per 1000* live births)=3


i na kraju *Brazil* (zanimljiv, jer tamo je postotak carskog reza među najvišima na svijetu, 
osobito elektivnog carskog, prije 10 godina je bio 36%, mislim da je sad postotak već blizu 50% ):



> Maternal mortality ratio 2000 (*per 100 000* live births)=*260*
> Stillbirth rate 2000 (*per 1000* total births)=*8*
> Early neonatal mortality rate 2000 (*per 1000* live births)=*12*
> Neonatal mortality rate 2000 (*per 1000* live births)=*15*

----------


## fancy usisivac

Gle, ja sam ti stavila link na studiju maternalnog mortaliteta i to onu koja se bavi samo maternalnim mortalitetom. I tamo imas sve one podatke koje sam stavila s time da je maternalni mortalitet  moze biti iskazan kao onaj koji je zemlja prijavila a onda ga WHO korigirala prema odredjenom faktoru korekciju i imas stoga dva podatka za svaku zemlju uz navedeni faktor korekcije.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Ne vidim kakve veze ima Brazil sa svom onom hrpom siromasnih, beskucnika, neosiguranih, garantirano nije bas carski rez uzrok tolikom maternalom mortalitetu. Jel i onda u Indiji carski rez. 


Uopce nigdje nisam navodila perinatalni mortalitet za usporedbu maternalnom mortalitetu.  Sve sam podatk evadila iz dokumenta koji se bavi iskljucivo analizom maternalnog mortaliteta i nigdje niti spominjem niti sam trazila podatke za perinatalnu smrtnost. Analiza je za 2000 objavljena tek 2005. upravo zato sto se analiziralo i korigiralo podatke i na kraju je izracunati za svaku zemlju prakticki visi od onoga koji je zmelja prijavila jer nije bas lako svaku smrt povezati s trudnocom i porodom. Nije su uzimalo zdravo za gotovo to sto je zemlja prijavila, imas u tablici, prijavljene slucajeve i korekcije. Ja sam navodila podatke onog korigiranog od strane WHO iz dokumenta na koji linlk stavljam.

I definitvno ne moze biti tiskarska pogreska za Svedsku jer je na vise mjesta naveden isti podatak adjusted 2 na 100 000. 

2000 Svedska je imala prijavljen 1 na 100 000 a WHO je analizom napravila korekciju i adjusted mortality ratio j 2 na 100 000 prema toj analizi. http://www.who.int/reproductive-heal...y_2000/mme.pdf
Imas tablicu A aneksa, strana 24 od 38. Imas za sve prijavljeno od same zemlje i "adjusted". 


A i postotci su ti dobri. Tebi je 0,0003% ako u HR recimo u cca 2 godine /to je otprilike 100 000 zivorodjenih/ umre karikiram 8  a dvije godine kasnije 11 zena, te bi je to zanemariva razlika od 0,0003%. 

Ali jos mi se nisi osvrnula na to zasto NL, USA i UK ipak odskacu od ostatka razvijenih.

----------


## TinnaZ

meni je normalno da zemlje koje imaju liberalniji pristup porodu, imaju veći postotak smrtnosti. U humanizaciji poroda i samog pristupa trudnoći nije poanta u smanjenju smrtnosti. Nego u smanjenju posljedica kod rođenih, pod ovim mislim itekako i na psihičke posljedice kod majki i djece koje prođu kroz RH rešeto. A te se garant nigdje ne evidentiraju, jer niti nema! psihologa koji bi te uopće došao pitati nakon poroda kaj ti je. Mene je ispitivala pedijatrica i jedna primlja, jer je očigledno bilo da sam u šoku, a kasnije bijesna tako da mi se teško tko mogao približiti. Odnosno nisu me pitale kaj mi je, (a upravo mi je to falilo da izbacim iz sebe bijes na pristup koji sam dobila), nego su me tješile da će sve biti u redu, da beba nije tako jako ozlijeđena, da su te ozljede (hematom i ključna kost) normalne ozljede na porodima. Što sam im ja i vjerovala i uopće nije bila poanta u tome.

Dakle, ja bih očekivala u liberalizaciji pristupa porodu veću smrtnost, ali manje ostalih posljedica poroda. Ispravite me ako griješim, ovo su samo moji dojmovi.

----------


## fancy usisivac

> bez želje da dalje raspravljam, umjesto rasprave staviti ću linkove, jer statist. podaci, tj brojke perinatalne/maternalne smrtnosti po 
> 
> 
> 
> *zemljama koje je navela FU nisu točni*
> 
> 
> , zatim neke brojke se odnose na maternalnu, a neke na perinatalnu smrtnost, a strpane su u isti koš i ne daju točnu sliku. 
> to je vađenje iz konteksta iliti miješanje krušaka i jabuka. 
> ...

----------


## fancy usisivac

> These data are estimates from various international sources and may not be the same as Member States' own estimates. They have not been submitted to Member States for
> consideration.a
> a See explanatory notes for sources and methods.
> b Estimates derived by regression and similar estimation methods.


Evo mamaJu, zaboravila ovo gore quotano  *sitno ali bitno* iz dokumenta s kojim se sluzila. Iako je trend podataka slican. samo tek toliko da razjasnim njene insinuacije da sam ja govorila o necem drugom. isto sa se sluzila dokumentom WHO ali sluzbeno objavljenim 

I mamaJu se sluzila WHO podacima samo recimo nije navela ovaj disclaimer koji pise sitno na kraju na njenim linkovima. 

Ja sam se isto sluzila podacima WHO iz sluzbeno objavljenog dokumenta dostupnog za downloadati u originalu gdje su sluzbeno objavljeni podaci za 2000. godinu o maternalnom mortalitetu. Dokument kojim sam se sluzila je dostupan i objavljen je tek 2005. poslani iz svake zemlje.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Ovo je link na dokument kojim sam se ja sluzila, cisto da se vidi da nije bilo nikakvih mijesanja krusaka i jabuka za sto me se optuzuje, kao niti manipuliranja podacima za sto me se bez provjere ovdje optuzuje i tvrdi da to sto sam navela nije tocno.
I toliko blesava nisam da usporedjujem maternalni u jednoj zemlji a perinatalni u drugog (u krajnjoj liniji sam stavila sve sluzbene podatke WHO izrazene na 100 000 zivorodjenih po cemu je i vecim laicima od mene jasno da sigurno ne moze biti perinatalni u Svedskoj 2/100 000 jer bi to bio apsolutni nonsensi poprilicna glupost). 

http://www.who.int/reproductive-heal.../mme.pdf<br />


I ako cemo gledati ove indikatore na koje je link stavila mamaJuanita   a vezano uz njenu primjedbu citiram:



> kada usporedite brojke recimo UK i Hrvatske, ispadaju gotovo identične...uz prilično drugačiji pristup porodu. zanimljivo. 
> možda to ipak ostavlja mjesta za izbor, ili ipak ne?


upravo potvrdjuje suprotno od onoga sto se ovdje trubi o HR zdravstvenoj zastiti zena tijekom trudnoce i poroda, imamo slicne ili minimalno razlicite pokazatelje te iste skrbi  a ako pogledamo ukupna izdvajanja za zdravstvo per capita u americkim dolarima onda lijepo vidimo da UK izdvaja više od 2000 a HR niti 400 dolara. Ili smo jako otporna nacija na sva nastojanja nasih doktora neznalica  ili se valjda vec godinama laziraju podaci iz nase zemlje.

----------


## mendula

> Dakle, ja bih očekivala u liberalizaciji pristupa porodu veću smrtnost, ali manje ostalih posljedica poroda.


Ja bih te ispravila. Ako je veća smrtnost prihvatljiva nuspojava... ma, daj se uozbilji!

----------


## TinnaZ

dobro znam što sam mislila, i bila sam savršeno ozbiljna.
Teško je i gledati emisiju ovog tipa (prije cca 6mj.), a tim roditeljima su ta djeca očito takav teret da im je jednostavno jedino rješenje ostaviti ih u nekom domu. Ostao mi je u sjećanju dječaić, zatovoren u krevetić već godinama, većinu vremna provodi ljuljajući se naprijed nazad i mašući glavicom.
Naravno da nisam mislila na posljedice tipa hematoma ili puknutih ključnih kostiju.



> bila sam, igrom slucaja u djecjoj bolnici u Bistri. tamo su smjestena djeca sa najtezim oboljenjima, koja ne mogu ni biti kod kuce, vise-manje tamo zive.totalno me prenerazilo (mozda ja nisam dovoljno informirana) kad mi je receno da je vise od polovice njih tamo zbog problema u porodu.
> a ja nisam ni imala pojma da se nesto tako strasno moze dogoditi. mislim, znala sam da dijete moze ostati bez kisika i biti osteceno, ali, ljudi moji, kakva su tamo djeca!


Ja ne znam kakvi su usporedni podaci o ovakvoj djeci po zemljama, ali sigurna sam da moj drip od kojeg sam imala vezane trudove, NIJE pozitivno djelovao na moje dijete. Taj drip sam dobila 2h nakon što su krenuli moji trudovi, jer je doc valjda želio da se taj porod završi do kraja njegove smjene u 7 ujutro. I završio je. Sa dripom, hematomima, puknutom ključnom kosti, beba ljubičasto-plava, epiziotomija, nalijaganje na trbuh. Ali rekli su da je to normalno. Nisu mi dali da se dignem, morala sam ležati tijekom trudova, iako sam u ležećem položaju ostajala bez zraka. Da sam rađala u nekom vanbolničkom centru ili doma, sigurno kao prvorotka ne bih rodila u toku jedne smjene, nego u onom roku koji bi meni bio potreban da rodim.
Trudnoća prije toga savršena, beba savršena, nikakve pupčane vrpce, nikakve infekcije, krvarenja i sl., porod krenuo puknućem vodenjaka i odmah mojim početnim laganim trudovima, ja vesela, sve super. Ma fuj kad se sjetim.
Napominjem da se ja možda nikada ne bih odlučila rađati neasistirano bilo gdje, ali ovo što se radi kod nas u bolnicama je fuj i preko svake mjere, te ne može biti opravdano nikakvom kvazi brigom.

----------


## dijanam

Tinna, ja ipak mislim da nitko normalan ne bi izabrao prirodniji porod uz veći rizik smrtnosti.

I ja osobno osjećam, a bez mogućnosti i potrebe da argumentiram istraživanjima i linkovima da bi NEINTERVENTIJI pristup (naravno-normalnom) porodu doveo do manje smrtnosti. 
I maternalne i perinatalne.

----------


## TinnaZ

ha čuj, tvrdi se da bi drugačiji pristup porodima kod nas bio rizičniji i za majku i za bebu. Ali ja bih ipak izabrala drugačiji pristup. A smatram se ralativno normalnom.
Čak i vjerujem da je moguće da su kućni porodi uz primalje rizičniji što se tiče smrtnosti, ali ja bih ipak odabrala radije kućni porod u primalju kojoj vjerujem, nego porod u bolnici uz dokotoricu kojoj ne vjerujem.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Dijanam, ja sam ti dosta veliki protivnik *nepotrebnih* intervencija iako mozda nisi stekla takav dojam, samo ne volim kad se bas totalno pljuje po skrbi za trudnice i novorodjencad kod nas a da smo po tim pokazateljima puno blize zemljama bitno bogatijima od nas nego ostalih zemljama u regiji s kojima dijelima isti stupanj ekonomskog razvoja. 


Dijanam, imas zgodno istrazivanje Cochrane registra gdje usporedjuju home-like porodjaj u bolnici (to je recimo ono sto mnoge ljude odusevljava a nisu recimo za kucni porod a zele drugaciju atmosferu u bolnici) i klasicnog bolnickog. Tamo recimo nema korelacija da manje intervencija ujedno znaci i manju smrtnost. I inace podaci iz razlicitih studija uopce nisu ujednaceni sto se tice recimo samo te nijanse home-like bolnicki vrs. klasicni bolnicki a tek onda kad usporedjujemo druge bitno drugacije pristupe. 
Moram ponovno potraziti tu studiju pa cu staviti link.

----------


## TinnaZ

znamo mi da si ti protivnik nepotrebnih intervencija, jer nitko tko je zagovornik interventnog poroda vjerojatno neće postati na ovom forumu, jer takvi obično nisu zainteresirani za ništa što bi moglo poremetiti njihovu rutinu, a kamoli za rasprave na bilo kojem forumu.
Jer da jesu onda bi prvo razgovarali sa svojim pacientima, a onda i sa svima ostalima.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Evo nasla sam da se i Unicef poziva na ove brojke iz mog linka (vjerojatno jer je iz tog zajednickog dokumenta WHO i Unicefa) tako da kaze za Svedsku 




> Maternal mortality ratioâ€  , 1990-2005*, reported
>  5
> 
> Maternal mortality ratioâ€  , 2000, *adjusted*
>  2


ima na unicefovom linku 
http://www.unicef.org/infobycountry/...tatistics.html

Isla sam ipak dalje provjeravati da nije kakva tiskarska greska ali na vise mjesta se vrti taj podatak 2/100 000 za Svedsku. Eto, ipak bez ikakve "podle" namjere s moje strane.

----------


## fancy usisivac

UK kaze unicef




> Maternal mortality ratioâ€  , 1990-2005*, reported
>  7
> 
> Maternal mortality ratioâ€  , 2000, adjusted
> * 13*


znaci isti podaci kao u onom dokumentu WHo koji sam ranije citirala. 

USA 



> Maternal mortality ratioâ€  , 1990-2005*, reported
>  8
> 
> Maternal mortality ratioâ€  , 2000, adjusted
> * 17*


Nizozemska



> Maternal mortality ratioâ€  , 1990-2005*, reported
>  7
> 
> Maternal mortality ratioâ€  , 2000, adjusted
> * 16*


Tek toliko da pokazem da nisam izmisljala nikakve podatke.

----------


## fancy usisivac

I za HR




> Maternal mortality ratioâ€  , 1990-2005*, reported
>  8
> 
> Maternal mortality ratioâ€  , 2000, adjusted
>  8



Sve isto sam napisala i ranije samo sto je to netko odlucio proglasiti netocnim i tendecioznim te naravno mijesanjem krusaka i jabuka. 

Navela sam podatke sluzbeno objavljene i korigirane prema odredjenim prsvilima za svaku, znaci nisam za jednu zemlju navodila recimo prikazane a za drugu "adjusted" koji se smatraju tocnijima. Jer recimo HR je za 2000 prikazala 5 a nakon korekcije podataka je priznat ipak visi, kao i za vecinu zemalja,  odnosno  8/100 000.

----------

offtopic
naletila sam na zanimljiv podatak, % dojene djece u dobi 20-23 mjeseca u tadžikstanu je 55%. to pokazuje kako nedostupnost adaptiranog pomaže dojenju. naravno, zdravstvo im ne stoji baš najbolje, ali ovo je stvarno pozitivan podatak.

----------

Ja bih samo zamolila gđu Petru koja je (ne)posredna inspiracija ovog topica, da  ispriča do kraja svoju priču na blogu jer je 4 tjedna prošlo, a razlozima zašto i kako je rodila doma se još nismo približili ...

Pošto na blogu nema opcija komentara, možda vidi ovo ili joj netko prenese pa da se požuri.

Fala!

----------


## mama courage

gost

sabur selamet  :Razz:   :Laughing:   :Grin:

----------

Gost, i ja sam nestrpljiva da saznam što je na porod kod kuće potaklo ženu koja zna o trudnoći i  porođaju samom toliko da misli kako je osoba koja je rođena  31.03.1974. začeta oko 31.01.1974. 
Jedva čekam da dođemo do hitne i policije, to je sve što priči fali. Već sad  :Laughing:

----------


## Saradadevii

> upravo potvrdjuje suprotno od onoga sto se ovdje trubi o HR zdravstvenoj zastiti zena tijekom trudnoce i poroda


moja truba kaze da je skrb nedemokraticna i neindividualizirana.
Centralizirane  socijalisticke drzave Europe su imale mali postotak gradjanskog kriminala, manju nezaposlenost i manji broj beskucnika nego susjedi na Zapadu. Pa su opet hitale demokraciji i promijeni politickog i ekonomskog sistema koja ime je sve ovo prethodno povisila. 
Ne kazem da je maternalni ili drugi mortalitet u takvoj uzrocnoj vezi s demokratizacijom skrbi, nego da je demokratizacija skrbi, ukljucujuci mogucnost izbora skrbi, vrlo primamljiva nekim dubokim ljudskim porivima (za slobodom   :Smile:  )

----------


## VedranaV

> Gost, i ja sam nestrpljiva da saznam što je na porod kod kuće potaklo ženu koja zna o trudnoći i  porođaju samom toliko da misli kako je osoba koja je rođena  31.03.1974. začeta oko 31.01.1974. 
> Jedva čekam da dođemo do hitne i policije, to je sve što priči fali. Već sad


Jupiii, naletili smo na grešku!!! Sigurno žena misli da je tako, sigurno nije tipfeler. I sigurno se upravo to može uzimati kao nešto što ima najveću težinu kad se donosi zaključak o nečijem znanju o trudnoći i porodu.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## fancy usisivac

> moja truba kaze da je skrb nedemokraticna i neindividualizirana.


Saradadevii, nije se na ovom topiku govorilo samo o nedostatku demokraticnosti i individualnog pristupa. Cijelo vrijeme se na ovom topiku provlaci prica o nestrucosti, nebrizi, traljavosti i ostalim "vrlinama" HR ginekologa. A ja samo kazem da vec godinama, sto nije slucajno, pokazatelji te skrbi govore drugacije o kvaliteti zdravstvene skrbi za zene nego sto se to ovdje percipira.
Tko kaze da se i kod nas ne tezi demokraticnosti i individualiziranom pristupu. Samo, nazalost, ne mozemo samo preskociti neke razvojne faze. 
Ja bi recimo volila da sam u noci poroda imala "samo svoju" primalju, a ne da su dvije primalje trcale oko 6 rodilja obavljajuci sve od administrativnih stvari pa do zbrinjavanja bebe. Jako bi me veselio  individulizirani pristup mom porodu. 
A za demokratizaciju skrbi uz mogucnost slobodnog izbora skrbi treba 
puno vise od cca 400 dolara per capita koliko otprilike (nasuprot cca 2000 u UK). Iako neke zemlje "demokraticnost" koriste kao paravan a zapravo time iskljucuju iz sustava zdravstvene skrbi one 
najsiromasnije. "Demokraciju" nudi USA svojoj 40 milijuna velikoj populaciji  bez zdravstvenog osiguranja (kao cijelo stanovnistvo nemale Poljske). E nema za njih nista od te demokraticnosti i slobodnog izbora zdravstvene skrbi dok ne iskesiraju dolare za svoje lijecenje.  Koliko para toliko muzike.

----------


## TinnaZ

to stoji, ali nije opravdanje.
Svaka žena koja plaća porod u Austriji, sigurna sam radije bi platila tu istu primalju kad bi mogla u RH. To bi za početak bilo dovoljno. Ali očito nije stvar u financijama, nego u nekim drugim razlozima.
Teorije kako je i visoka primaljska škola za sada nedostupna zbog manjka financija - mi je totalna nebuloza i trkeljanje utaman.

----------

> Jupiii, naletili smo na grešku!!! Sigurno žena misli da je tako, sigurno nije tipfeler


:lol tipfeler gdje? u datumu, mjesecu ili godini? vedrana draga, čitava je ta priča jedan veliki tipfeler, i to Rodin, ne njezin. Tko ne prizna, pola mu se doda  :Grin:

----------

> iz same price u startu (znaci vec prije pojave bloga) moglo zakljuciti da nije u pitanju *bas samo informirani izbor* jedne zene vec hrpa pausalnih tvrdnji o HR rodilistima, najava obracuna s roditeljima, sestrom, traumama iz djetinjstva i mladosti itd. Otpočetka je bila vidljiva razina zrelosti autorice. Sto je blog samo i potvrdio pokazujuci na koji nacin je doticna donosila svoje zivotne odluke, svakako a najmanje misleci svojom glavom. To moram nazalost primjetiti.


Da ne ponavljam, jer je fancy ovime sve rekla. Ja priču pratim sa zanimanjem i čekam priču o INFORMIRANOM IZBORU jedne žene, dosad sam pročitala samo hrpu neuravnoteženog trkeljanja.

----------


## gost

> To bi za početak bilo dovoljno. Ali očito nije stvar u financijama, nego u nekim drugim razlozima.


U kojim konkretno?



> Teorije kako je i visoka primaljska škola za sada nedostupna zbog manjka financija - mi je totalna nebuloza i trkeljanje utaman.


argumenti?

----------


## VedranaV

> Jupiii, naletili smo na grešku!!! Sigurno žena misli da je tako, sigurno nije tipfeler
> 			
> 		
> 
> :lol tipfeler gdje? u datumu, mjesecu ili godini? vedrana draga, čitava je ta priča jedan veliki tipfeler, i to Rodin, ne njezin. Tko ne prizna, pola mu se doda


  :Laughing:

----------

hej, pa nisi odgovorila gdje je tipfeler! gdje se točno zeznula? pa da se smijemo svi skupa. ovako nije fora,  ispada ko šaptanje u društvu.

----------


## fancy usisivac

> Teorije kako je i visoka primaljska škola za sada nedostupna zbog manjka financija - mi je totalna nebuloza i trkeljanje utaman.


Draga TinaZ, mozda da se malo vratis citanjem unatrag pa vidis da tu nije samo stvar novca vec politicke odluke i odredjivanja prioriteta na koje projekte ce se trositi novac namijenjen za zdravstveni i obrazovni sustav nase zemlje. Isto tako Visoka zdravstvena skola je tek prije par godina započela cetverogodisnji studij sestrinstva (onog opceg) koji jos prolazi "djecje bolesti" i nije bas stao na cvrste noge. A iz njega bi se regrutirali i predavaci na Visokoj skoli za primalje. Ili bi ti, TinaZ, bila pozvani predavac na toj Visokoj skoli primaljstva jer su tebi svi problemi kojim se susrece porodiljstvo u HR u malom prstu.

----------


## fancy usisivac

> Svaka žena koja plaća porod u Austriji, sigurna sam radije bi platila tu istu primalju kad bi mogla u RH. To bi za početak bilo dovoljno.


Zasigurno bi bilo ekonomski opravdano oformiti citav jedan novi studij, sa svim sto uz to ide i to sve naravno ad hoc kako bi ooogroman broj stanovnica HR koje inace placaju porode vani mogao to platiti ovdje u HR. 
Ma ja bi tebe i za predavaca na studiju menadzmenta u zdravstvu

----------


## Ancica

Fancy, zasto od 1999. nema ni zuc ni muc o studiju primaljstva od nadleznih? Jel ti znas jel uopce radi netko na njemu? Ili cemo navrat nanos (ono protiv cega se ti bunis) kad nas stisne za EU?

A ovo kaj si spomenula u zadnjem postu, tko je uopce rekao da nam visoko skolovane primalje trebaju SAMO zato da bi poradale zene doma? Visokoskolovane primalje su profesionalne osobe koje su educirane i obucene za pruzanje kontinuirane i potrebne njege zenama pri normalnoj trudnoci i porodu.

(Visokoskolovane) primalje u zemljama u kojima djeluju pruzaju tu skrb na razlicitim nivoima - zenama koje sve preglede i porod odraduju doma u svojoj kuci, zenama koje trudnocu prate kod kuce ali radaju u bolnici ili u kucama za porode, zenama koje trudnocu prate u klinici i radaju kod kuce ili u bolnici ili u kuci za porode itd.

Bit primalje je kontinuirana i intimna skrb koja se pruza trudnici tijekom trudnoce, poroda i poslije poroda. Ne _gdje_ ona takvu skrb pruza.

----------


## fancy usisivac

> A ovo kaj si spomenula u zadnjem postu, tko je uopce rekao da nam visoko skolovane primalje trebaju SAMO zato da bi poradale zene doma? Visokoskolovane primalje su profesionalne osobe koje su educirane i obucene za pruzanje kontinuirane i potrebne njege zenama pri normalnoj trudnoci i porodu.


Ancice, opet te molim da pazljivije citas, di ja to spominjem iskljucivo porod DOMA???
Da te podsjetim sta je rekla TinaZ



> Svaka žena koja plaća porod u Austriji, sigurna sam radije bi platila tu istu primalju kad bi mogla u RH. To bi za početak bilo dovoljno.


Ja sam iznijela svoje misljenje o njenom prijedlogu otkuda poceti s reformom jer to ne smatram ekonomski opravdanim i rekla sam tocno ovo: 
Opet nije nitko spomenuo SAMO kod kuce, nego je TinaZ za pocetak spomenula tocno odredjenu skupinu zena za koje bi trebale samostalne primalje 


> Zasigurno bi bilo ekonomski opravdano oformiti citav jedan novi studij, sa svim sto uz to ide i to sve naravno ad hoc kako bi ooogroman broj stanovnica HR koje inace placaju porode vani mogao to platiti ovdje u HR. 
> Ma ja bi tebe i za predavaca na studiju menadzmenta u zdravstvu


Ti brijes po necemu sto ja nisam rekla pa kazes 



> *A ovo kaj si spomenula u zadnjem postu, tko je uopce rekao da nam visoko skolovane primalje trebaju SAMO zato da bi poradale zene doma*?


  di j ato kazem molim te lijepo prosvijetli me i nemam pojma na koji to moj zadnji post se pozivas??? Di ja spominjem visokoskolovane SAMO za poradjanje doma???
Jel mi uopce citamo isti topik???  Tko je uopce u zadnjim postovima raspravljao o mjestu gdje primalja skrb pruza?? Daj me molim te prosvijetli di to pise i u kojem mom zadnjem postu na koji se ti ovdje pozivas, jer ovako ispada da imam ozbiljnih problema s razumijevanjem procitanog i to neceg sto sam po tebi sama napisala.  

Ne vidim zasto bi studij primaljstva imao prioritet pred studijem sestrinstva a ovaj potonji je jos u povojima, prolazi klasicne probleme koji se javljaju kad je nesto novo i tek u zacetku (znam jer puno sestara koje rade sa mnom studiraju na tom studiju. I sad bi trebalo posto poto otvoriti jos jedan projekt  
I sad bi po vama apsolutno  trebalo prioritet dati podrucju na kojem su nam vitalni pokazatelji odlicni i prakticki usporedivi sa zemljama od kojih smo desetljecima iza prema stupnju ekonomskog razvoja, umjesto da novac, koji je ogranicen i jadan u usporedbi s drugim zemljama na koje se vi ovdje pozivate, utrosimo na prioritetnije probleme od porodiljstva i skrbi za trudnice.  A podrucja u kojima debelo zaostajemo za razvijenima  i koja zasluzuju ulaganja (ako ni zbog ceg drugog onda zbog broja zivota koje svakodnevno odnose)  ima jako puno.

----------


## Ancica

fancy, krivo sam te skuzila za ovo prvo. sorry.

kaj se tice prioriteta, slazem se da nam treba i studij sestrinjstva. al treba nam i studij primaljstva. neznam di je tko rekao da bi studij primaljstva trebao imati prioritet pred studijem sestrinjstva pa bas ne kuzim otkud to. ono sto znam da je receno je da nam studij primaljstva treba. i trebaju nam naznake da se po tom pitanju nesto radi. nevezano za temu neasistiranog poroda kod kuce.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Slazem se ja da studij primaljstva treba ali ne mozes sa 100 reformi istovremeno juriti. Necemu moras dati prioritet u situaciji kad su ti stredstva ovako ogranicena. 

A sto se tice EU, radi koje cemo mi morati juriti s reformama, i tu sam poprilicno skepticna. Ne vidim po cemu su Bugarska i Rumunjska zasluzile ulazak prije nas, ako cemo iskreno. Moje misljenje dijele i mnogi stranci koji poznaju situaciju tamo i cudom se cude.

----------


## TinnaZ

> Citat:
> Svaka žena koja plaća porod u Austriji, sigurna sam radije bi platila tu istu primalju kad bi mogla u RH. To bi za početak bilo dovoljno.
> 
> Ja sam iznijela svoje misljenje o njenom prijedlogu otkuda poceti s reformom jer to ne smatram ekonomski opravdanim i rekla sam tocno ovo:
> Opet nije nitko spomenuo SAMO kod kuce, nego je TinaZ za pocetak spomenula tocno odredjenu skupinu zena za koje bi trebale samostalne primalje


 Fancy, krivo si skužila, mojom greškom jer misao nisam napisala do kraja.
Poanta je bila da bi to za početak bilo dovoljno ženama koje žele rađati kod kuće (a povlači se stalno kako bi to bilo bitno skuplje nego porod u bolnici). Znači ako netko tako jako ne bi želio bolnički porod, imao bi kakvu takvu mogućnost izbora. Platiti primalju za kućni porod. Sada nema nikakve mogućnosti izbora, osim porod van Hrvatske. Naravno da bi te primalje bile educirane i za sve ostalo, između ostalog i samostalno praćenje normalnog bolničkog poroda. A ne da se zove liječnik koji se nije udostojio pogledati me od početka do kraja poroda, da iskače iza paravana i radi mi epiziotomiju, jer ne zna da je ne želim, normalno da ne zna kad je cijelo vrijeme bila sa mnom primalja i ako je tko mogao znati donekle moje stavove onda je to sigurno osoba koja je provela sa mnom tih par sati. A ne da mi ona govori da ću sve moći pitati dokotra, a dokora niti u panju, osim što je doslovno iskočio iza pravana kad je krenuo izgon (prvi porod). Groza i užas sustava.

na ono pitanje zašto mislim da novci nisu razlog, neću odgovarati, jer si sama odgovorila djelomično što je razlog. Nema političke volje i volje od strane struke da se nešto protalasa.
Ginekolozi nisu studirali da bi pratili normalne porode, da bi disali sa ženom, držale je za ruku, ohrabrivali je - to nije njihov posao, i to treba raditi netko drugi. I primalje to rade, međutim na kraju poroda nam spasonosno iskaču ginekolozi iza paravana, rade epi jer nemaju pojma što su se žena i primalja razgovarale, spuštaju naslone ženama usred truda jer to "ne može tako" (a žena se možda dogovorila da rađa sa uzdignutim uzglaveljem sa primaljom) i još milion primjera. Šivaju epizitomije npr. Pa zar je ginekolog išao studirati da 15 puta u toku jedne večeri razreže 15 žena i obavi 15 šivanja. Normalno da onda nemaju živaca čekati početak djelovanja anestezije. Kada bi ga se zvalo samo na porode gdje su komplikacije, a ne da se bakće trivijalnim poslovima (a primalja stoji sa strane i gleda), valjda bi s više volje radili ono što su studirali.

----------


## TinnaZ

Znači visokoeducirane primalje bi bile školovane za sve normalne porode (uz ostalo), a mogle bi asistirati i kućnim porodima. Ženama koje to žele bi za početak bilo dovoljno i da si mogu same platiti takav "nestandardni" tretman, ako to već ne bi moglo ići preko HZZO (ako nam je standardni bolnički porod). 
I zašto misliš da bi bilo tko sa ovog foruma imao želju predavati bilo što na nekoj školi. Govorimo iz uloge korisnika vaših usluga. A ti si na ovom forumu, koliko ja shvaćam, jer želiš čuti te korisnike i njihovo mišljenje.

Što se tiče rpiče od Petre, možda Roda nije znala pozadinu priče kada je stavljana na portal, a možda je dobro da je od svih kućnih poroda objavljena baš ta priča, jer su stavljeni javnosti i pozitivne i negativne moguće strane. Ne zaboravimo, Roda ne podržavana neasistirane kućne porode.
Da li je izbor te žene bio informiran, ili nezreo - ne bih sudila jer ne čitam blog. Učinilo mi se u nekom trenutku da tu ima nesređenih obiteljskih odnosa, i da je žena imala nesretno djetinjstvo, za što su odgovorni nezreli roditelji. Pa zar je onda čudno da dijete donosi "nezrele" odluke kako je netko rekao.
Ali koji mi ustvari izbor imamo ako ne želimo roditi u HR bolnici. I nemamo novaca da odemo van. Osim neasistiranog kućnog poroda, imamo li još koji izbor.

----------


## mamma Juanita

fancy, ono sitno što si pronašla na mojim linkovima nisam vidjela niti kada sam čitala, niti kad sam kasnije kopirala, a svakako mi nije bio cilj to namjerno zanemariti.
hvala što si mi to ukazala  :Smile: .
i izgleda da se radilo o nesporazumu što se tiče matern./perinatalne smrtnosti, moja isprika što nisam dobro razumjela tvoj post.

možda jednom kad budem imala malo više vremena i volje krenem dalje češljati te podatke, sad ne bih.

kužim tvoj point kad pričaš o prioritetima i "dobrim" podacima za Hrvatsku.
ali nije point samo u pokazateljima maternalne/perin. smrtnosti.
naravno da on sam po sebi puno znači, ali ne govori ništa o svih onih tisuću nijansi između "živ" i "mrtav".

što se Brazila tiče, zaista mu je postotak CR najviši na svijetu(i to je bio razlog što sam ga posebno istaknula).
tamo danas skoro svaka 2. trudnoća završava c.rezom, a na onom linku kažu da je 92 % poroda bilo u "health facilities"(podaci stari 10 godina).

----------


## VedranaV

> hej, pa nisi odgovorila gdje je tipfeler! gdje se točno zeznula? pa da se smijemo svi skupa. ovako nije fora,  ispada ko šaptanje u društvu.


U godini je sigurno tipfeler, a rekla bih da se zeznula i u mjesecu i danu. No, i s ovakvim datumom i onakvim je ono što je htjela reći u tom dijelu isto. Malo prije toga nije fulala za sestrino začeće i rođenje pa ti je i zbog toga zaključak o njenoj educiranosti o trudnoći i porodu na temelju njene sposobnosti da izračuna nečiji datum začeća na staklenim nogama. 

Ja bih sad pustila fancy i ekipu da dalje razglabaju o sustavima, pokazateljima i ostalom.

----------


## VedranaV

Ja isto pišem gluposti, ali oprostit ću si, rano je još, a neka je i tebi malo smijeha  :Wink: . Mislim da je, za početak, pogrešno napisala bratov datum rođenja, kasnije navodi da je pet mjeseci razlike između njega i sestre, a da je on rođen prije. Ali ostaje ono da je, prema ovom što je pisala, za sestru dobro računala, isto kao i za sebe.

----------


## VedranaV

Probaj, recimo, s 31.8. umjesto 31.3.

I sad stvarno neću više.

----------


## VedranaV

Što mi je danas  :shock: ???

S 31.10., ne s 31.8.   :Embarassed:

----------


## maria71

ma uopće u toj priči nisu bitni datumi....nego nešto sasvim drugo,a to nisu ni roditelji ni njen porod,jer je pol moje familije rodilo doma,neke ok a neke s manje ok ishodom,kako je to i bio običaj prije 50 godina....isto kao što i u bolnici neki porodi prođu ok,a na nekima  ( evo ja) skoro otegnem papke-morali me oživljavati

treba samo pročitati sve njene postove,ovo do sad mi je sasvim dovoljno za moj stav

----------


## Luna Rocco

> dosad sam pročitala samo hrpu neuravnoteženog trkeljanja.


Naravno, nemoguće je da je ugledna doktorica iz Petrove zlostavljačica koja joj je uništila život, svi doktori su savršeni, mora da je mala luda.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kli_kli

Prica je jako delikatna, i stvarno nije na nama koji je i ne poznajemo da sudimo ni o njenim postupcima, a tek o njoj kao licnosti nikako.
Cak i oni koji je poznaju ne bi to smeli sebi dopustiti, jer ocigledno nije osecala bliskost ni sa svojim "najblizim".

----------


## maria71

Naravno da stupanj školovanja nije nikakvo mjerilo koje će nam pokazati je li neko zlostavljač ili ne....pa stalno su u medijima razl  slučajevi gdje se spominju i političari i slično....evo neku večer i na Dnevniku

no ja mogu valjda napisati da imam svoj stav koji sam iskristalizirala na temelju bloga ( jer da ga nije napisala,ja ne bih imala pojma tko je ona)......žao mi je što nisam savršeno nadbiće pa se ne mogu suzdržati ....od  stava

----------

> Naravno, nemoguće je da je ugledna doktorica iz Petrove zlostavljačica koja joj je uništila život, svi doktori su savršeni, mora da je mala luda


To je tvoje mišljenje Luna Rocco? Ili si taj pametan zaključak izvela iz nečijih postova ovdje? 
Ja bih jako voljela da mi se objasni ta  logika po kojoj žene čiji su roditelji zlostavljači izabiru poroditi se doma bez ičije pomoći. 
Starci ti unište život, a ti rodiš doma, to mora imati neku uzročno posljedičnu vezu, očito je nekima od vas jasna, pomognite i meni da je dokučim. Mora da živimo u paralelnim svjetovima.
Vedrana, tako ti je kad postaš prije nego što popiješ kavu  :Wink:

----------

> Cak i oni koji je poznaju ne bi to smeli sebi dopustiti, jer ocigledno nije osecala bliskost ni sa svojim "najblizim".


nije osjećala bliskost, ali rado je uzimala velike sume novca za svadbu, dugogodišnje plaćanje radnog staža, plaćanje podstanarstva, sređivanje svega i svačega preko veze... sama je napisala dovoljno toga da i laik može zaključiti da se radi o nestabilnoj osobi kojoj bi trebalo lječenje, a neasistirani porod je samo jedan u nizu njenih ispada kako bi kontrirala roditeljima.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Naravno, nemoguće je da je ugledna doktorica iz Petrove zlostavljačica koja joj je uništila život, svi doktori su savršeni, mora da je mala luda
> 			
> 		
> 
> To je tvoje mišljenje Luna Rocco? Ili si taj pametan zaključak izvela iz nečijih postova ovdje?


Nemoj mi se postavljati svisoka, jer to ne trpim. Jasno sam navela na koji citat se odnosi moj komentar, izdvojila sam ga. Ako imaš problema s razumijevanjem, to doista nije moj problem.

----------

Hajde,Luna objasni ženi koja ima problema s razumijevanjem, iz kojeg si dijela ove rečenice



> dosad sam pročitala samo hrpu neuravnoteženog trkeljanja.


a koju si izvadila iz konteksta



> Ja priču pratim sa zanimanjem i čekam priču o INFORMIRANOM IZBORU jedne žene, dosad sam pročitala samo hrpu neuravnoteženog trkeljanja.


zaključila ovo:



> Naravno, nemoguće je da je ugledna doktorica iz Petrove zlostavljačica koja joj je uništila život, svi doktori su savršeni, mora da je mala luda.


Evo, ne pitam svisoka, nego ponizno molim  da mi objasniš metodu kojom si došla do gore navedenog zaključka, jesi li negdje u mojoj gornjoj rečenici našla temelj za takvu tvrdnju, ili te do tog zaključka dovela  intuicija.  Evo ni ja nisam pila kavu jutros.

----------


## Zorana

Opet ovo ode u kupus...Najbolje da krenemo sa jednom po jednom pricom s poroda u istom tonu.....Luna,  Majo, Nika i ostali, tko je vama financirao svadbu?

----------

zar je vazno tko je financirao svadbu?
sto se petre tice, nije mi jasno kako je dopustila da joj roditelji zlostavljaci financiraju vecinu, ne samo svadbu. Al nije li ona nevazna? 
Ne mislim da samo nestabilne osobe radjaju doma neasistirano. I one koje su u sektama to isto zagovaraju.

----------

> Luna, Majo, Nika i ostali, tko je vama financirao svadbu?


nije bitno tko im je financirao svadbu, sve dok preko medija ne pljuju po njima na onakav način kao što petra to radi u blogu.

----------

zasto mislis da bi samo netko tko je psihicki nestabilan ili u nekoj sekti radjao doma?
da ponovo ostanem trudna mozda bi i ja razmislila o toj mogucnosti jer su mi se nakon petog poroda zgadili i doktori i rodiliste...
a nisam psihicki nestabilna(bar se takvom smatram) i nisam u nikakvoj sekti

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ne mislim da samo nestabilne osobe radjaju doma neasistirano. I one koje su u sektama to isto zagovaraju.


 šta reći  :Rolling Eyes: ...

----------


## TinnaZ

E pa ako Daphne nakon svojih 5 poroda misli da bolnica možda ne bi bila njezin izbor da ponovo bira - onda mislim da sigurno je ta odluka i kompetetna i informirana i utemeljena na vlastitom iskustvu, itd. I nije član sekte. I nije nestabilna. 

Ali meni je osobno interesantno kako se nedavno ona žena porodila  neasistirano na trajektu na temelju informirane i stručne odluke liječnice. E pa ako jedna liječnica može donijeti odluku o neasistiranom porodu na brodu (koji nije ništa bolji po uvjetima no vlastiti dom), zašto bi onda žena koja donese istu takvu odluku bila nestabilna. Ili je i ona liječnica bila nestabilna.
I nemojte mi govoriti da je tu namjera bila drugačija. Jer nije. Osim ako liječnida ne zna zbrojiti 1+1 (jer ako je znala da policijski brod nije mogao stići po ženu i vratiti se nazad, onda je isto tako znala da bi ona ili primalja vjerojatno ipak stigle sa tim brodom u jednom smijeru). Međutim nije poslala nikoga na otok, nego je dala uputu da se ipak trajekt ide vraćati po ženu sa pola puta i vozi je na kopno. Jedan pravac je ipak manje od 1,5 pravca. Interesantno mi je i kako toj ženi nije priskočila u pomoć niti sestra ili koga već imaju na otoku. Ne, nego ako ne stigneš u bolnicu, onda po informiranom izboru liječnika rodiš na bordu. I to je svima simpatično i super.

----------


## MGrubi

viruj mi da naša pomorska policija ima najbrže brodove na Jadranu (prijatelj tamo radi), i da su krenuli s najsporijim brodom i dalje bi bili brži od trajekta

----------

tinnaZ hvala...  :Kiss:  
a i to stoji sto ti kazes o neasistiranom porodu na brodu... a ona zena sto je rodila muzu u autu od neki dan? ona je isto nestabilna ili clan sekte? ili ona karlovcanka sto je rodila u wc-u vlastitog doma? naravno sve neasistirano...
dale kad se tako fino svrstavamo u "profile " ljudi koji bi neasistirano radjali doma, idem se uclanit u neku sektu...(ako postanem psihicki nestabilna, bojim se da mi ne uzmu klince)

----------


## TinnaZ

znači da su dr. ili primalja krenule s tim policijskim brodom postojala je velika šansa da stignu na otok. Nasuprot šansi da rodilja stigne trajektom na kopno, koji se još i vraćao s pola puta.
Dakle, bio je informirani izbor.

----------


## TinnaZ

daj link, nemam pojma da je i u autu bio porod.

----------

Pa dajmo cure, zar je onda bilo tako teško naći neku curu među vama koja bi rodila doma, neasistirano, pa da njenu priču na portal stavite, poštedile bi se ovog blama barem...

Daphne, dakle, idući porod je doma, neasistirano?

----------

> a i to stoji sto ti kazes o neasistiranom porodu na brodu... a ona zena sto je rodila muzu u autu od neki dan? ona je isto nestabilna ili clan sekte? ili ona karlovcanka sto je rodila u wc-u vlastitog doma? naravno sve neasistirano...


To je sve bio informirani izbor informiranih žena? ova što je riskirala da joj dijete tresne u školjku garant je sjajno informirana. Ove dvije druge vole rađat vozeći se...

----------


## TinnaZ

Meni se Daphne baš ne čini kao osoba koja bi namjerno rađala neasistirano doma.
Niti ja baš ne bih neasistirano, no uz pomoć žene koja je već rađala, a da je uz to još i primalja ili ginekolog - vrlo rado. Kad bi kod nas obiteljski liječnici imali barem neku obuku iz porodništva - također vrlo rado bih imala svoju liječnicu uz sebe. Iako sam svjesna nešto većih rizika ako dođe do komplikacija.
Ok, ako već ne dozvoljavamo primaljama asistiranje na kućnim porodima (nisu dovoljno školovane i sl.). Ali zašto kod nas niti ginekolozi nemaju dozvolu za otići na otok i samostalno asistirati ženi na porodu. Nego imaju dozvolu samo za to da je informirano navedu da rodi na brodu.

----------

> no uz pomoć žene koja je već rađala


to je neasistirani porod. asistirani je uz pomoć medicinski obrazovane osobe.

----------


## TinnaZ

ja znam točno kaj sam napisala i kaj sam mislila cijelom rečenicom.

Ako nekoga od gostiju (koji pretpostavljam ne čitaju cijeli forumu), malo više interesira zašto oduševljenje bolničkim porodima nije baš na visini, može pročitati ove topice:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=691121#691121

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=689280#689280

Jesu li osobe koje se nakon upoznavanja sa stvarnošću naših rodilišta (namjerno nisam napisala bolnica, jer imam osjećaj da su drugi odjeli bitno bolji) možda psihički nestabilne, ili članovi neke sadomazohističke sekte, ako žele roditi u bolnici.
Ili po sistemu ženino je da trpi apsolutno sve, a imamo i jednu novost u 21 stoljeću - nisu trudovi najgora stvar!
Najgore od svega što tijekom trudnoće možeš imati najboljeg ginekologa, kojeg si si čak mogla i sama birati, ali na porodu te može dohvatiti bilo koji anonimus i ne možeš to zaobići osim ne znam, indukcijom ili mitom.
Ili otići u drugi grad gdje je u smjeni trenutno ekipa koja je poznata da je ok. Ili pisati planove poroda i nadati se da to neće biti okidač za svađu.

I još malo:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewfo...ays=0&start=50

----------


## samaritanka

Ja pozdravljam topik i meni je ok neasistirani. 
On može biti nelagalni planirani i legalni slučajan.

Baš zato što je zakonski nedozvoljen svi su MASOVNO SLUČAJNI.

Ako hoćeš legalni neasistirani poslučajiš se i to je to, pa nek netko dokaže da to nije bilo to. 

Ako hoćeš porod u kući s babicom čekaš do istiskivanja pa zoveš.

----------


## TinnaZ

A ja sam definitivno psihički nestabilna kad sam nakon iskustva prvog bolničkog poroda - i drugi puta išla rađati u bolnicu. A nakon iskustva drugog,  gdje su trudovi bili sasvim normalni i ništa strašno, ali sve ostalo je bilo ... stvarno bih se trebala zabrinuti za svoju psihičku stabilnost ako bih dozvolila da mi i treći puta netko tako napada integritet i uznemiruje me, te pokušava potčiniti 1001 pravilu u ime poroda.
ILi možda osoba koja si to dozvoljava je psihički nestabilna. Pa daaa, trebamo pamet i zdrav razum ostaviti doma kad idemo rađati, i onda je sve ok.
Ali hoćemo li onda taj zdrav razum i stabilnost moći vratiti nazad kad dođemo doma, hm to me sad kopka. Ma žene su čudotvorna bića, sve mogu pretrpjeti to je bit.

----------

> Daphne, dakle, idući porod je doma, neasistirano?



ja to nisam rekla. naglasila sam AKO bi isla ponovo radjati ne bi mi bio bed ni doma ostat.
doduse, da sam bila pametnija mogla sam i na zadnjem porodu samo malo duze doma ostati i rodila bi doma...ionako je islo sve jakobrzo, digla sam se kad mi je pukla voda,(bilo je 15 do2 ujutro) i odmah smo krenuli za pulu, i to smo jedva stigli, uspjeli su me samo skinuti i ja sam vec radjala, bez klistira i dripa i neznam cega...(3,15 ujutro)[/b]

----------

ako se dobro sjećam, beba ti je zbog hipotermije morala u inkubator. da si ostala doma, bi li uspjela prepoznati hipotermiju? da li bi se uopće sjetila da do toga može doći?

----------

da sam ostala doma 100% do hipotermije ne bi ni doslo jer bi ja dijete odmah utoplila ili je drzala skin to skin i utoplila nas obje...
do hipotermije je doslo jer je radjaona bila hladna, doslovce ledena...nisu je stigli zagrijati jer tu noc prije mene nitko nije radjao...


da li bi znala prepoznati hipotermiju? mislis li da ne bi nakon toliko djece?

----------

mislim da ne bi. Koji su znakovi hipotermije, daphne, i kako se ocituju, a kako ces ih sprijeciti? Kod novorodjenceta?



> to stoji sto ti kazes o neasistiranom porodu na brodu... a ona zena sto je rodila muzu u autu od neki dan? ona je isto nestabilna ili clan sekte? ili ona karlovcanka sto je rodila u wc-u vlastitog doma? naravno sve neasistirano...


tvrdis kako su ove zene namjerno radjale neasistirano u autu, na brodu i u zahodu?

----------


## TinnaZ

Daphne, hoćeš reći da si rodila zdravo dijete, a zbog hladnog prostora je došlo hipotermije.
Daj mi još samo reci da su ga išli i kupati u toj hladnoj rađaoni.
Imam kolegicu koja je dobila upalu bubrega u bolnici, smrznula se živa na porodu. I još jednu koja je dobila upalu mokraćovoda, stavljali su joj neku gumu pod plahtu, a kad je molila muža da joj donese dekicu i stavila si to pod plahtu, sestre su rekle da ne može to imati jer nisu takva pravila.

Ma ja znam da bi ti i da si doma rađala, šutnula bebača u krevetić u nekom ćošku sobe nek se smrzava, i otišla s mužem slaviti   :Laughing:

----------


## Ancica

Ghost, ovo su smjernice Svjetske zdravstvene organizacije:



> EXECUTIVE SUMMARY 
> Thermal protection of the newborn is the series of measures taken at birth and during the first days of life to ensure that the baby does not become either too cold (hypothermia) or too hot (hyperthermia) and maintains a normal body temperature of 36.5-37.5 C (97.7-99.5 F).
> 
> The newborn infant regulates body temperature much less efficiently than does an adult and loses heat more easily. The smaller and more premature the baby, the greater the risk. After birth, the wet newborn immediately starts losing heat and unless heat loss is prevented, hypothermia will develop. Hypothermia of the newborn occurs throughout the world and in all climates and is more common than believed. This condition is harmful to newborn babies, increasing the risk of illness and death.
> 
> The temperature of the environment during delivery and the postnatal period has a significant effect on the risk to the newborn of developing hypothermia. In general, newborns need a much warmer environment than an adult. The smaller the newborn, the higher the temperature needs to be.
> 
> The "warm chain" is a set of ten interlinked procedures carried out at birth and during the following hours and days which will minimize the likelihood of hypothermia in all newborns. *The room where the birth occurs must be warm (at least 25 C/77 F) and free from draughts. At birth, the newborn should be immediately dried and covered, before the cord is cut. While it is being dried, it should be on a warm surface such as the mother's chest or abdomen (skin-to-skin contact). Skin-to-skin contact with the mother is the best way of keeping the baby warm.* If this is not possible, alternative means of preventing heat loss and providing warmth — such as wrapping the newborn baby and putting it in a warm room or under a radiant heater — will be necessary. Bathing and weighing the baby should be postponed.
> 
> ...


Ajd ti meni reci kolko je normalna praksa ovog boldanog u hrvatskim rodilistima? I mislis li da bi zena koja je svjesno odlucila roditi kod kuce ikoji od tih koraka preskocila?

----------


## mamma Juanita

> mislim da ne bi. Koji su znakovi hipotermije, daphne, i kako se ocituju, a kako ces ih sprijeciti? Kod novorodjenceta?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				to stoji sto ti kazes o neasistiranom porodu na brodu... a ona zena sto je rodila muzu u autu od neki dan? ona je isto nestabilna ili clan sekte? ili ona karlovcanka sto je rodila u wc-u vlastitog doma? naravno sve neasistirano...
> 			
> 		
> ...


daphne je na nekom ispitu?

----------


## Ancica

Pardon, ne Ghost nego Gost, ovaj zadnji.

----------

> Anonymous prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mislim da ne bi. Koji su znakovi hipotermije, daphne, i kako se ocituju, a kako ces ih sprijeciti? Kod novorodjenceta?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



nisam na ispitu nego na  inkviziciji...tako mi i treba kad sam needucirana glupaca koja ne bi znala prepoznati da joj je djetetu hladno....


mama ju  :Kiss:  


tinna, radjaona je bila led ledeni, nakon poroda su MENE pokrili sa dve deke slozene na duplo, a malu su odnijeli u inkubator jer se pod lampom nije zagrijala. kad sam trazila da je daju meni pod deke nisu htjele....
neznam kakvom vodom su je kupale. mozda i toplom, ne mogu reci, ali sta to vrijedi kad je u zraku hladnoca...

----------


## TinnaZ

ma nisam mislila kakvom vodom, nego da li su je močile u takvoj hladnoj prostoriji bilo čime  :shock: 
Valjda trebaš biti dr. medicine da shvatiš da se sav rashladiš ako se tuširaš u hladnom prostoru, pa makar se polijevala i vrućom vodom.

----------

daphne nije na ispitu, ali nije ni lijecnica, a ni medicinska sestra. To sto ima petero djece ne znaci da ce znati prepoznati bilo sto, pogotovo netom nakon poroda. Cudi me ta lakoca kojom tvrdi da bi vidjela. 




> Imam kolegicu koja je dobila upalu bubrega u bolnici, smrznula se živa na porodu. I još jednu koja je dobila upalu mokraćovoda,


dajte naucite nesto o medicini. Nema upale bez bakterije ili virusa, tj. bez uzrocnika. Ne moze doci do upale jer je bilo hladno.

----------


## Ancica

Ajd ti meni Gost odgovori na moje pitanje.

----------


## twinmama

Gost daj nas educiraj pliz,vidiš kak smo sve redom ovdje jadne i neuke  :Rolling Eyes:  
Ti nas o medicini,a mi ćemo tebe o bontonu-može?
Vidiš i doktori kad imaju predavanja prvo kažu,ja sam taj i taj,današnja tema je...
Pa daj se onda barem logiraj..
A što se hipotermije tiče,baš bih voljela znati čime je bila uzrokovana  :Rolling Eyes:

----------

hipotermija kod novorođenčadi može biti uzrokovana cijelim nizom bolesti i stanja, biokemijskih procesa nakon poroda.
tko se želi educirati o tome neka upiše medicinski faks. kome je bitno sakupiti brdo informacija koje se teško povežu u točnu dijagnozu, dovoljno mu je proguglati.

----------


## TinnaZ

Meni je doktor objašnjavao da većina bakterija s kojima sam u nekom periodu imala problema, normalno živi kod većine ljudi. Samo ih u nekim situacijama neki okidač potakne, pa imamo problema.

----------


## Ancica

> daphne nije na ispitu, ali nije ni lijecnica, a ni medicinska sestra. To sto ima petero djece ne znaci da ce znati prepoznati bilo sto, pogotovo netom nakon poroda. Cudi me ta lakoca kojom tvrdi da bi vidjela. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Imam kolegicu koja je dobila upalu bubrega u bolnici, smrznula se živa na porodu. I još jednu koja je dobila upalu mokraćovoda,
> 			
> ...


A di je napisala da je doslo do upale bez bakterije ili virusa? I di su dobile uzrocnike? I jel im pomoglo da se od njih obrane to sto se tijelo moralo trositi na zagrijavanje?

Pazi da se ne zapetljas...

----------


## Ancica

> hipotermija kod novorođenčadi može biti uzrokovana cijelim nizom bolesti i stanja, biokemijskih procesa nakon poroda.
> tko se želi educirati o tome neka upiše medicinski faks. kome je bitno sakupiti brdo informacija koje se teško povežu u točnu dijagnozu, dovoljno mu je proguglati.


Jos nisi odgovorio/la na:





> *Gost*, ovo su smjernice Svjetske zdravstvene organizacije:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				EXECUTIVE SUMMARY 
> Thermal protection of the newborn is the series of measures taken at birth and during the first days of life to ensure that the baby does not become either too cold (hypothermia) or too hot (hyperthermia) and maintains a normal body temperature of 36.5-37.5 C (97.7-99.5 F).
> 
> ...

----------


## TinnaZ

da rodim kod kuće, prvo što bi mi palo na pamet je da idem polijevati bebu vodom, netom nakon poroda, po mogućnosti u roku par minuta nakon rezanja pupkovine, koju bih opet dala rezati odmah nakon poroda. 
Ne bi mi niti slučajno prvo palo na pamet da privinem to djetešce uz sebe, pokrijem ga i dam mu sisati. Jer djeca su fuj kad se rode, treba ih odmah sterilizirati po mogućnosti.   :Grin:

----------

tu se opisuje idealna temperatura i postupci sa bebom nakon poroda, a nigdje ne piše da to isključuje mogućnost hipotermije. previše je mogućih razloga i nitko od nas nema dovoljno znanja da uvrsti sve varijable i kaže x+y=z, jer je...  medicina nije matematika.
kad sam ja rađala, temperatura je bila između 15 i 20 i ni ja ni beba nismo imale problema, ali to ne znači da su uvijeti bili idealni, kao što niti to što je A rodila doma bez posljedica po bebu ne znači da će tako biti i u slučaju B.

----------


## twinmama

> cijelim nizom bolesti i stanja, biokemijskih procesa nakon poroda


Pa da,znala sam da će odgovor biti upravo ovakav,doktorski...svisoka..
Možda bi bilo manje "bolesti i stanja,bokemijskih procesa" da su rađaone zagrijane prostorije...
_SF_[/quote]

----------


## Ancica

> tu se opisuje idealna temperatura i postupci sa bebom nakon poroda, a nigdje ne piše da to isključuje mogućnost hipotermije. previše je mogućih razloga i nitko od nas nema dovoljno znanja da uvrsti sve varijable i kaže x+y=z, jer je...  medicina nije matematika.
> kad sam ja rađala, temperatura je bila između 15 i 20 i ni ja ni beba nismo imale problema, ali to ne znači da su uvijeti bili idealni, kao što niti to što je A rodila doma bez posljedica po bebu ne znači da će tako biti i u slučaju B.


Izgleda da ja moram ponoviti po treci put moje pitanje:

Je li je standardna praksa u hrvatskim rodilistima po smjernicama Svjetske zdravstvene organizacije o toplinskoj zastiti novorodenceta ili ne?

I da dodam, ako nije, zasto je po ovom pitanju apriori sigurnije radati u bolnici?

----------

ne, ne rade sve po smjernicama, ali ipak je na kraju u rodilištima sigurnije - manja je smrtnost i manje je komplikacija kod poroda u tim nesavršenih hrvatskim rodilištima, nego kod neasistiranih kućnih poroda (nemamo podatke za hr sadašnjost, ali imamo podatke iz prošlosti i podatke iz drugih zemalja).

----------


## TinnaZ

u kojoj mjeri se uopće u našim rodilištima slijede Smjernice, dali je to 10%, 20%, 50% ili skoro u cijelosti ?
Da li je cjelokupno medicinsko osoblje u našim rodilištima   pročitalo Smjernice. Ne moraju ih razumjeti, interesira me da li možemo barem tvrditi da su ih svi pročitali?

----------


## Ancica

Ma kako moze biti sigurnije automatski - naravno, ako gledas na to ako dode do hipotermije (u ovom slucaju) - ali zasto uopce dolazi do hipotermije i je li bi u ovim nasim uslovima (koji bi se u smislu ovih smjernica bez nekog problema osim onih u glavama dali promijeniti) doslo cesce u rodilistu ili kod kuce?

Ono sto ti govoris je - OK, mozda ce se dijete u rodilistu pothladit jer ne pratimo normalne protokole za zastitu djeteta od hipotermije al nema veze, tu su strucnjaci pa ce ga podgrijat.

Ala tipa necemo cistit led pred ulazom u bolnicu jer kakve veze ima, ako padnes i potrgas nogu tu su lijecnici koji ce je lako zakrpat   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TinnaZ

logično da je manja smrtnost u rodilištima nego kod neasistiranih kućnih poroda. Što opet ne znači da su sve žene koje odluče roditi doma neasistirano (znači uz prisustvo osobe koja može čak i imati iskustva u porodima, ali nema HR priznatu medicinsku naobrazbu) - ne znači da su neinformirane i psihički nestabilne.
Ja sve više mislim da trebaš barem privremeno izgubiti svoju stabilnost i integritet - kada se odlučiš rađati u bolnici. Jer sve one koje se ne uspiju potpuno potčiniti sustavu, i dalje im funkcionira stabilnost i sigurnost iz svakodnevice - dobiju kritike, prijetnje, ili osvetu kao ja na drugom porodu.

----------


## Ancica

I ovo da priupitam:



> ne, ne rade sve po smjernicama,...


koliko se od onog gore uopce prati po smjernicama?  Znaci, koji od navedenih koraka se prate?

THE WARM CHAIN


1   Warm delivery room 

2   Immediate drying

3   Skin-to-skin contact 

4   Breast-feeding

5   Bathing and weighing postponed

6   Appropriate clothing/bedding

7   Mother and baby together 

8   Warm transportation

9   Warm resuscitation 

10 Training and awareness raising

----------


## twinmama

> ali zasto uopce dolazi do hipotermije i je li bi u ovim nasim uslovima (koji bi se u smislu ovih smjernica bez nekog problema osim onih u glavama dali promijeniti) doslo cesce u rodilistu ili kod kuce?


Gost je već odgovorio da je hipotermija uzrokovana cijelim nizom stanja i bolesti,biokemijskim procesima  :Rolling Eyes:  
Vjerujem da prilikom većine poroda kod kuće uopće nebi došlo do hipotermije.Ona je u principu,puno češća upravo u bolnicama,jer žene leže praktički gole(da bi se u svako trenutku mogle pregledavati),probuši im se vodenjak pa ih se ostavi ležati nakon toga na toj mokroj plahti,drhte od hladnoće i uopće se ne mogu koncentrirati na disanje i porod..ali to je sve nomalno.Ako se dijete pothladi,stavit ćemo ga u babiterm,grijeni krevetić ili inkubator,pa će za par sati biti sve ok.Al bitno je ovdje zastrašiti žene upravo hipotermijom,ne-vi to sigurno ne biste prepoznale.I doma nemate tu svu silnu aparaturu za zagrijavanje.Ma nemoj.

----------


## TinnaZ

ma ljudska vrsta bi već davno izumrla da nema bolnica   :Smile:

----------

fensi je lijepo objasnila prije koji tjedan, neće ljudska vrsta izumrijeti bez bolnica, ali to nije utjeha onome tko je izgubio svoje dijete.

zašto smo došli do hipotermije? zato što žena čijoj se bebi to desilo razmatra mogućnost neasistiranog poroda i ne vidi razliku između pravog znanja (koje je krhko) i niza nepovezanih informacija sa interneta. toliku sigurnost u sebe nisam vidjela niti kod specijalista...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TinnaZ

vidi ona tu razliku, međutim vidi također kao i ja, da znanje specijalista je bezvrijedno ako nije upotrijebljeno u pravu svrhu. U tom slučaju vrednija bi bila možda intucija i ljubav majke, nego specijalist koji zna da će sestra pothladiti dijete, pa ipak joj dopušta da čini uzastopne korake koji vode tome. I ne reagira. Jer mu nije stalo. Postoji aparatura koja će to riješiti, zar ne.

----------


## TinnaZ

Ili specijalist koji je meni dao drip i Apaurin, iako je znao koje su moguće posljedice. Ja nisam znala. Ali da mi je dao šansu da se izjasnim, slijedila bih svoju inuticiju i rekla bih ne, ako nije nužno potrebno u smislu spašavanja bebe ili mene.
Ali sad ćemo imati privatno rodilište, pa ćemo vidjeti kako će tamo ići stvari. Toplo se nadam da ćemo uz neku novčanu cijenu, moći otkantati nadobudne veličine, koje uz sve svoje znaje ne vide dalje od svog nosa. I imati uz sebe one koji to nisu. A za sve koji pišu na ovom forumu mislim da su bliže ovima drugima.

----------

Gost al zanimljivo je da ni jedna nema muda rodit doma, samo teoretiziraju, a kad treba svojim primjerom pokazat, onda odu u bolnicu a rađanje doma prepuste Petri. Mudro, nema šta.

----------


## VedranaV

Pa eno ti puhova.

----------

Aha, Petra, Puhovi,ona na wc-u i ekipa koja rađa u prijevoznim sredstvima. Sve bolje od boljeg.
Daj budimo ozbiljne. Mislila sam na neku od vas cura dobro informiranih, medicinski educiranih i sigurnih u sebe i svoju snagu i znanje.
I da nije sektašica, please.

----------


## TinnaZ

kako nema, pa imaš nedavno priču na forumu ... samo što će rijetko koja od nas rađati doma neasistirano, što uostalom niti udruga ne podržava; pa one koje se odluče rađati doma asistirano moraju otići van Hrvatske. Jer ovdje za sada nije riješeno da li liječnica treba doći k tebi, ili te pustiti da se porodiš na brodu jer ona ne može mrdnuti iz bolnice.

----------


## TinnaZ

i nisi mi odgovorila: zašto je neodgovorno kad žena odluči roditi doma neasistirano, a nije neodgovorno kad liječnica uputi ženu koja rađa na brod.
Ili je bitno da nije doma, pa bolje onda i brod.

----------

Nisam ja taj gost pa ti ne mogu odgovoriti, trebala bih znati sve pojedinosti. Čini mi se da je doktorica donijela pogrešnu procjenu, misleći da će žena doći do kopna prije poroda. Možda je i nešto drugo u pitanju, ne znam.

----------


## TinnaZ

ono što se meni čini da nije bila slučajno pogrešna procjena: jer rekli su da je dr. zaključila kako policijski brod neće stići do otoka i nazad na kopno, znači znala je i da je velika mogućnost da trajekt ne stigne sa pola puta nazad na otok, pa opet cijeli put do kopna. A najizglednija varijanta u tom slučaju je bilo da se netko od educiranog osoblja uputi na otok i stigne na vrijeme. Osim toga, pa imaju valjda barem medicinsku sestru na tom otoku. Koja također nije priskočila u pomoć. Ovako je žena rađala uz asistenciju putnika sa broda.
Meni izgleda situacija ovakva: ako te u RH porod zadesi bilo gdje osim u rodilištu, svi će dići ruke i suzdržati se od pomoći. Kaj smo toliko zaglibili duboko, da su nam važnija pravila od nečijeg života.

----------


## Ancica

> fensi je lijepo objasnila prije koji tjedan, neće ljudska vrsta izumrijeti bez bolnica, ali to nije utjeha onome tko je izgubio svoje dijete.
> 
> zašto smo došli do hipotermije? zato što žena čijoj se bebi to desilo razmatra mogućnost neasistiranog poroda i ne vidi razliku između pravog znanja (koje je krhko) i niza nepovezanih informacija sa interneta. toliku sigurnost u sebe nisam vidjela niti kod specijalista...


A ti si toliko sigurna u sebe da ne cujes ili ne zelis cuti ono o cem ti se govori - da je u trenutnim uvjetima i pod trenutnim procedurama rodilista manja sansa da bi doslo do hipotermije da se beba rodila doma (asistirano ili educirano neasistirano) nego da se rodila u rodilistu, kako i je. Da je rodila doma, asistirano ili educirano neasistirano, do hipotermije najvjerojatnije ne bi ni doslo pa ne bi bilo niti potrebe da se s njom bakce.

Zasto ne priznas da se sadasnjom rutinskom praksom u hrvatskim rodilistima u stvari pospjesuje rizik hipotermije kod novorodencadi? Kad ste vec isli uvlacit hipotermiju u pricu, da vas cujemo?

----------


## Ancica

I jos uvijek cekam na odgovor na ovo pitanje:




> I ovo da priupitam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Anonymous prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...

----------


## VedranaV

> Aha, Petra, Puhovi,ona na wc-u i ekipa koja rađa u prijevoznim sredstvima. Sve bolje od boljeg.
> Daj budimo ozbiljne. Mislila sam na neku od vas cura dobro informiranih, medicinski educiranih i sigurnih u sebe i svoju snagu i znanje.
> I da nije sektašica, please.


Ja ne namjeravam više u bolnicu. Mislim da je moj odlazak u bolnicu za prethodni porod bio neodgovoran i za moje zdravlje i za djetetovo, s obzirom na rutinske i znanstveno neopravdane postupke koji se kod nas provode za vrijeme normalnih poroda i poslije. Ne znam što ću ako ću imati još djece, ali u bolnicu neću, osim ako neće biti patološka trudnoća.

Na forumu imaš žena koje su dobro informirane i sigurne u sebe i svoje znanje i nisu rodile u bolnici, nego ili u kući za porode ili kod kuće.  Nijedna neasistirano, koliko znam, osim žene pod nickom puhovi obožavaju smokve, o kojoj ne znam koliko je informirana, ne poznajem je.

----------

Kuće za porod nisam spominjala, nego porod doma, asistirani ili ne
Ja sam uz sarudadevii na portalu našla samo još jednu mamu rodu koja je rodila doma, u nizozemskoj, a na porod doma se odlučila u zadnji tren, iako je već imala spremnu torbu za bolnicu, prema procjenama babica, a za porod se pripremila tako da je pročitala jednu jedinu knjigu, Beatrijs Smulders. 
Pa bih ako može linkove na druge priče

----------

Šta je s Petrom pitam se, dok je ispljuvala roditelje, prošla ju je volja za pisanjem. Dok dočekamo kraj priče, već će na portalu biti Daphnina i Vedranina priča s poroda doma   :Wink:

----------

ma dajte, ovo je vec stvarno apsurd. Kod neasistiranog poroda doma vs. rodilista stalno se ovdje provlaci teza kako su hrvatska rodilista stale. I da je zato bolje radjat doma. Pa sto onda ne radjate? Sto vas sprjecava da osanete doma i radjate u zahodima, hodnicima, spavacim sobama ili krevetima? Ocito ste dovoljno nacitane i znate se sluziti Internetom sto vam daje dovoljnu sigurnost da cete prepoznati sve vrste komplikacija koje se mogu dogoditi sa zenom i/ili djetetom. Svaka cast- neki to studiraju godinama i poslije odradjuju mukotrpne specijalizacije, neki par sati provedu guglajuci i voila! imamo nove sveznadarke i gurue radjanja. 
Stupidna mi je pomisao da je netko u stanju reci kako bi primijetio hipotermiju kod novorodjenceta. Da nije rijec o zeni koja je pet puta radjala iskreno bih posumnjala da je ikada vidjela netom rodjeno dijete. Osim toga, hipotermija je proces u organizmu, uz vanjske vrlo varljive pokazatelje, koji se mogu i ne moraju ocitovati odmah, vec tek kad je osoba zivotno ugrozena, postoje puno opasniji- unutarnji. Metabolizam se usporava, otkucaji srca slabe, organizam gasi funkcije- ma jel stvarno mislite da bi zena koja je netom rodila to znala prepoznati? Nije rijec o tome da ti je dvogodisnjem djetetu malo hladno, pa su mu poplavile usnice- tako Mujo zamislja Ameriku. Mislim, jel Dafne stvarno misli da je do hipotermije doslo jer je radjaona bila hladna? Pa sto onda ne dolazi kod sve djece? Bit ce da je ipak bio malo kompliciraniji proces. 
Da odgovorim i na onaj dio hladne prostorije i upale bubrega. Hladnoca moze oslabiti organizam i ne mora. Sto je ovdje konkretno oslabilo organizam? Hladnoca radjaone, porod ili mozda tek losiji imunitet tijekom cijele trudnoce? Sto je ovdje bio okidac toj upali? Ha? Koja je od vas dovoljno obrazovana i sve zna pa moze sa sigurnoscu odgovoriti na to pitanje? Ili je vama, po obicaju, sve jasno, samo smo mi ostali, tuke koje ne razumiju. 




> ma ljudska vrsta bi već davno izumrla da nema bolnica


Ne bi. Ljudska vrsta prezivjela je mnogo toga i prezivjela bi mnogo toga. Prezivjela bi i ledeno doba novo, kao i nuklearne eksplozije. Samo je pitanje KOLIKO bi nas prezivjelo. 
Pa ako ijedna od vas zeli riskirati svoj i djecji zivot radjajuci doma sa znanjem napabircenim po netu, samo naprijed. Ja cu piti svoju jutarnju kavu i citati o vama u novinama, nekad u rubrici zanimljivosti, nekad u Crnoj kronici. Pa neka priroda odmah odluci koje dijete treba prezivjeti, koje ne. Na kraju balade, nije rijec o mojem djetetu, a bogme ne mislim da postoji i najmanja opasnost da takav nacin razmisljanja preraste u opci.

----------


## zrinka

recimo da ja nikad ne bi rodila doma

ali bi voljela da u rodilistu u HR mogu dobiti porod kakav bi dobila u ljubljani recimo
ili da prate who smjernice u hr rodilistima

i ne znam zasto je tako tesko promijeniti uobicajne a stetne navike i rutinske navike nasim rodilistima?
u cemu je problem?

----------


## TinnaZ

ja bih željela rađati u HR rodilištu, kad bi mi Gost mogla potvrditi da je sigurna da je cjelokupno medicinsko osoblje koje asistira na porodima pročitalo Smjernice WHO i da je dobilo naputak od šefova da ih se pridržava.
I da je 100% sigurna da su svi pročitali Zakon o zaštiti prava pacijenata, te da su dobili upute da ga se pridržavaju.
Inače mi to visi samo kao obaveza, ali nikako ne želja.

----------


## TinnaZ

gle Zrinka, ako je problem potvrditi da li su svi pročitali ili nisu Smjernice WHO, onda je problem naravno i nešto mijenjati prema tim Smjernicama.

----------


## Zorana

Ne povlaci se teza da su hrvatska rodilista stale nego se razgovara o tome sto bi bilo korisno promijeniti u hrvatskim rodilistima. 
A uvijek se povlaci jedno te isto: ispada da se ne smije nista reci protiv rada lijecnika jer otkud pravo ikome tko nije studirao medicinu dovlaciti u raspravu argumente skupljene guglajuci. Tipican stav! Umjesto da se podrzava opca naobrazba stanovnistva, najbolje da se svi drze u mraku i ako se uopce usude nesto reci, dovoljno je ljudima zamahati diplomom pred nosom...

----------


## Gost mali

> ispada da se ne smije nista reci protiv rada lijecnika jer otkud pravo ikome tko nije studirao medicinu dovlaciti u raspravu argumente skupljene guglajuci. Tipican stav!


ma ovo je tipicna demagogija. nije to bas tako zorana, a to valjda znas i sama. ovdje se pred par postova tvrdilo da bi hipotermiju bilo lakse sprijeciti i/ili prepoznati doma rodilja sama, nego u rodilistu - gdje su ipak educirani ljudi. 

i ne ispada da se ne smije reci nista protiv lijecnika, nego ispada da se ne smije reci nista pozitivno o njima. ako cemo demagoski.

----------


## zrinka

gledaj

ako prije 5 godina tvrde u rodilistu da radjala ti cijeli dan i bila u predradjaoni - ne smijes popiti ni kap vode jer je zabranjeno, takav je protokol i jos te strase sa svim i svacim ako popijes...a ti im govoris ma kako to, pa svugdje se moze piti, itd.....ali ne i ne, ne daju, ako si zedna , dobit ces infuziju   :Rolling Eyes:  

a onda sad, nakon 5 godina u istom tom rodilistu kazu, ma moze se piti naravno,  - onda, tko je ovdje lud?
ili bi se i oni dalje drzali da se ne smije piti da mi nismo upirali, ili sta im se dogodilo?
mozda je netko procitao smjernice istinabog, nije jos dosao do kraja   :Wink:

----------


## zrinka

gledaj

ako prije 5 godina tvrde u rodilistu da radjala ti cijeli dan i bila u predradjaoni - ne smijes popiti ni kap vode jer je zabranjeno, takav je protokol i jos te strase sa svim i svacim ako popijes...a ti im govoris ma kako to, pa svugdje se moze piti, itd.....ali ne i ne, ne daju, ako si zedna , dobit ces infuziju   :Rolling Eyes:  

a onda sad, nakon 5 godina u istom tom rodilistu kazu, ma moze se piti naravno,  - onda, tko je ovdje lud?
ili bi se i oni dalje drzali da se ne smije piti da mi nismo upirali, ili sta im se dogodilo?
mozda je netko procitao smjernice istinabog, nije jos dosao do kraja   :Wink:

----------


## TinnaZ

ma uopće se ne govori da su hr rodilišta štale, dapače varaždinsko je kao hotel A kategorije. Od dvokrevetnih soba, kupaona u sobi, prematenje, vaganje, kupanje, vizite u sobi, hrana u sobi, možeš donijeti muziku ... a onda ti liječnica na kraju poroda kaže kako je ovo sve jer nisam bila pristojna (rodila na svoj zahtjev bez dripa, vrištala kad me je šivala prije djelovanja anestezije, a da tijekom cijelog poroda nisam glasa pustila).
Znači kad moliš odsustvo intervencija, barem onih koje nisu nužne - dobiješ na kraju šivanje bez anestezije.

----------

zorana, guglajući možeš doći do djelomičnih informacija, ne do pravih argumenata primjenjivih u struci. ne znam što si ti studirala, ali sam sigurna da ja, guglajući, ne mogu doći do argumenata koje bi mogla suprostaviti tvojem znanju iz tog područja.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Pa bih ako može linkove na druge priče


nije (jos) Roda, ali je simpatizerka   :Smile:  

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=145&Show=2126

----------

Vidiš Zorana a ja sam ga shvatila kao topic o neasistiranom porodu doma na kojem se nekoliko roda trsilo prikazati ga kao sasvim logičan izbor informiranih žena, budući su rodilišta mjesta na kojem liječnici jedva čekaju da rodilje drogiraju i režu.
A sad ovdje recimo Zrinka i ti pričate o nečemu što nije uopće sporno ni za koga - da bi štetne i rutinske navike u rodilištima trebalo promijeniti. Naravno da bi, tko je rekao da su liječnici bezgrješni? Gdje si to pročitala? Hajde quotaj, da vidimo tko je to napisao a onda odoh u bolnicu prebrojavat tko sve nije čitao WHO smjernice, jednog po jednog, držat ću ih vezane sve dok ne priznaju  :Laughing:

----------


## twinmama

Netko od gostiju je napisao da želimo da se misli kako su naša rodilišta štale.Nebih rekla da je tako.Danas postoje svakojaka čudesa.Rodilišta su dobro opremljena,samo nažalost ta sva oprema nije tu da bi olakšala rodiljama porod,nego osoblju da što brže i efikasnije odradi posao.Kada za porod u petrovoj zjapi prazna,ne vjerujem da za nju nema kandidata.Tko je odlučio da se ona ne koristi-baš me to zanima...
Iskreno ne vjerujem da će se u našim rodilištima išta na bolje promjeniti u skorije vrijeme.Bilo bi idealno da postoje kuće za porod i da žene sa urednom trudnoćom rađaju u takvim ustanovama.Bolnice neka se bave patologijom trudnoće,jer na ovakav način ono što je potpuno prirodno postaje patološko.Ali mi smo jako daleko od toga

----------


## TinnaZ

i da ne bi bilo da nikad ne hvalimo ... šivanje dovršio liječnik mlađe generacije, koji je nešto iščarobirao tako da njegovo šivanje uopće nije boljelo (pričekao da počne djelovati anestezija, između ostalog). Već ne znam koji puta ponavljam, hvala mu i na tome i na cjelokupnom odnosu prethodno u par susreta.

----------


## TinnaZ

dr. Kuvačić je neki dan izjavio da žene nisu htjele rađati u toj kadi koju su oni nabavili.
Eto, riječka kada je valjda ljepše boje   :Smile:  
Imati ćemo sad privatno rodilište, za koju godinu svi se budu čudili: kaj odvojili su dijete od vas, nisu vam ga dali na prsa po porodu, dali su vam drip a da nisu pitali   :Nope:  , ma to ste sanjali.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Ti Zrinka nikako da shvatis da se tijekom pet godina dogadjaju promjene u organizaciji skrbi te da se recimo prije 6 godina u petrovoj nije moglo dobiti carski uz spinalnu a danas se moze. I sad bi se trebali cuditi ako se tada branilo piti tekucinu zbog potrebe za opcom anestezijom a danas vise ne. 

Smjernice su uvijek smjernice i negidje te nitko ne moze obavezati da ih se sto posto pridrzavas, zato se ne zovu zakoni nego smjernice. Smjernicama samo ime kazu sta jesu. Samo sto ih mnoge diskutantnice na ovom topiku dozivljavaju kao neko Sveto pismo. Ja u svom poslu korisitm i americke i europske smjernice ali ih moram prilagoditi HR uvjetima da ne bi od njih bilo vise stete nego koristi sto se moze dogoditi kada iste smjernice koristis u razlicitim uvjetima.  Recimo nije isto primjeniti smejrnice vezane uz epi u uvjetima jedna primalja na jednu rodilju i u uvjetima jedna babica na vise zena koje ju u tom trenutku trebaju. Garantirano ne bismo dobili istu ucestalost razderotina medjice i ozljeda debelog crijeva, ili mozda zagovornice smejrnica po svaku cijenu misle drugacije. Nije isto, ali se ovdje non stop nesto ponavlja kao streber bez obzira na posebitosti pojedinih zemalja ako se usporedjuje osoblje, edukacija osoblja. U HR ces kraj sebe imati uglavnom babicu s 4 razreda medicinske skole primaljskog smjera i to ne jedan na jedan a u Svicarskoj da bi započeo bilo kakavu edukaciju za zdravstvenog djelatnika podrazumijeva se kao prvo punoljetnost, znaci ne upisujes se kao kod nas s 15 godina jer recimo nisi imao bodove za gimanziju pa ides gledati di ces upasti nego moras imatzi 18. godina i prije toga zavrsenu gimanziju. Pa sad mi usporedjujmo i dalje kruske i jabuke. 


TInaZ


> ja bih željela rađati u HR rodilištu, kad bi mi Gost mogla potvrditi da je sigurna da je cjelokupno medicinsko osoblje koje asistira na porodima pročitalo Smjernice WHO i da je dobilo naputak od šefova da ih se pridržava.


Moram reci da je ovo jedna velika zabluda. Rijec smjernice ili guidelines zna se sto znace i ostaju samo to. Nema sanse da bi te netko obvezao da se u HR uvjetima slijepo drzis smjernica. Ovo gore kvotano je poprilican nonsens jer se smjernicama daje funkcija zakonske obveze a to nije tako.

----------

> onda sad, nakon 5 godina u istom tom rodilistu kazu, ma moze se piti naravno, - onda, tko je ovdje lud


napredak?   :Rolling Eyes:  
mozda za pet godina ustanove kako su danasnje smjernice WHO-a cisto sr*** , pa donesu neke posve nove. Nije li i to moguce? Ma ne. Ove danasnje su bozje slovo ..   :Rolling Eyes:   Kao sto su bile i one prijasnje po kojima se porodi jos obavljaju diljem svijeta. 
I da, ovo vase je demagogija. Pricate o tome kako je lose kad vam netko mase doplomom pred nosom, a smatrate da je posve normalno toj diplomi suprotstaviti napabirceno i polupolovicno znanje. I onda kao ultimativni dokaz tome suprotstavljate neasistirani porod doma i porod u bolnici jer je to jednako, barem kad je rijec o nasim rodilistima. I da, da ne zaboravim, svaka od vas sigurno zna prepoznati sve komplikacije, a bogme i intubirati novorodjence ako treba. Sto tu trebaju diplome, pa to svaka majka zna. Uostalom, primalje ne mogu ici kod nekog doma kod nas, al mogu druge majke. Pa sto one  ne znaju dovoljno o porodima i djeci, pa imamo doula? Sto ne idete jedna drugoj na porod doma i bodrite se medjusobno. Ja cu i dalje listati novine. 
Netko tu jest lud. Al bojim se da to nismo mi koje cemo listati novine. I koje ponizno ipak imamo vjere u necije znanje i diplomu. 



> ja bih željela rađati u HR rodilištu, kad bi mi Gost mogla potvrditi da je sigurna da je cjelokupno medicinsko osoblje koje asistira na porodima pročitalo Smjernice WHO i da je dobilo naputak od šefova da ih se pridržava. 
> I da je 100% sigurna da su svi pročitali Zakon o zaštiti prava pacijenata, te da su dobili upute da ga se pridržavaju. 
> Inače mi to visi samo kao obaveza, ali nikako ne želja.


Oprosti, gdje  ti zivis? Ja na planetu Zemlji. Koji si ti faktor da bi se tebi islo dokazivati da je netko nesto procitao i da se toga pridrzava? Ne zelis radjati u bolnici, siroko ti polje. U doslovnom i prenesenom smislu.

----------


## twinmama

Privatno rodilište?ma da,evo prvi put čujem.
Samo kakvi će uvjeti biti tamo ovisi uvelike o tome tko ga otvara,ako je to neka uigrana ekipa koja je radila u dosadašnjim rodilištima onda je to ista stvar-samo malo estetski dorađena verzija(hoću reći isti "drip porod" samo u ljepšem ambijentu)
Tko to otvara i gdje?

----------


## fancy usisivac

> A najizglednija varijanta u tom slučaju je bilo da se netko od educiranog osoblja uputi na otok i stigne na vrijeme.


Jos jedna kriva pretpostavka. Osoblje educirano za porode u HR koje bi se moglo uputiti u tom trenutku na otok je ono koje je tog trentuka dostupno u bolnici. Nema sanse da ja smijem u vrijeme dok sam na duznosti izaci uz zdravstvene ustanove i ici pruzati pomoc na otok. Prema tome niti ginekolog niti primalja ne mogu biti upuceni na otok. A dispecer hitne pomoci je onaj koji odredjuje za pojedinu ekipu hitne pomoci gdje ce ju i da  li ce ju negdje uputiti (sto naravno ukljucuje kompletni uvid u stanje na terenu za koji ta ista ekipa nadlezna za pruzanje hitne med, a onda se temeljem toga jel ima negdje saobracajk,a infarkt, reanimacija, porod odlucuje tko pri tome zasluzuje prioretet). Ja sa ovog mjesta ne mogu tvrditi da su oni u tom trenu u zadru imali na raspolaganju ekipu HMP koju su mogli recimo gliserom uputiti u pomoc zeni. To znaju samo oni koji su u tom trenu bili odogovorni za te odluke. Ja to ne mogu pausalno tvrditi kakvu si slobodu naravno neki na ovom topiku priuste jer eto oni ipak znaju to bolje rijesiti. samo kazem da oni iz bolnice ne smiju izaci jer je to teza povreda radne dispcipline i niti primalja niti ginekolog ne mogu izlaziti na teren jer je njihovo radno mjesto samo i iskljucivo bolnica.

----------

podobnik na sv. duhu malo iznad opce bolnice. Jos se nije ni izgradilo, tek se teren krci. I ne ocekujte cuda od toga.

----------


## Zorana

Naravno da se guglajuci, citajuci itd. ne moze doci do informacija do kojih dolazi netko tko studira odredjeno interesno podrucje. Sto ne znaci da takve nacine informiranja kao i podizanje opce naobrazbe treba omalovazavati takvim nacinom razgovora. Ja studirala nisam pa ti nece biti osobit problem meni zamahati diplomama. Cijenim znanje, ali znanje koje je u sluzbi covjeka, a ne u sluzbi napuhivanja ega onima koji ga posjeduju. 
Da dozivis ljubaznost, poniznost i iskrenost kojom npr. moja doktorica pristupa trudnicama, vjerujem da bi onda shvatila o cemu govorim.

----------

> Jos jedna kriva pretpostavka. Osoblje educirano za porode u HR koje bi se moglo uputiti u tom trenutku na otok je ono koje je tog trentuka dostupno u bolnici. Nema sanse da ja smijem u vrijeme dok sam na duznosti izaci uz zdravstvene ustanove i ici pruzati pomoc na otok. Prema tome niti ginekolog niti primalja ne mogu biti upuceni na otok.


fancy, zasto se trudis? To ti je kao da objasnjavas nijemom, nijem pokazuje slijepom, a slijep prica gluhom. Ovdje se nikako ne mozemo odmaci od pocetne tocke, a ta je realnost mjerena u novcu koji se izdvaja za zdravstvo u Hrvatskoj opcenito i zakonima koje imamo kao drzava. To ovdje jos uvijek nije jasno.

----------


## Zorana

Bas me zanima koliki bi trosak za zdravstvo bilo npr. izbacivanje rutinske epiziotomije iz prakse. Ili brijanje prije poroda. Ili ljubaznost medicinskog personala.

----------

to su područja na kojima treba tražiti poboljšanje uvjeta i skrbi, a ne propagirati neasistirani porod kao sigurniji od bolničkog.

----------


## TinnaZ

nije uopće bila u tom poanta, nego u tome da je bolnica sada dostupna onima koji žive blizu bolnice.
A oni koji žive na otoku nmaju pravo niti na skrb barem primalje. Pa ako ne stignu na vrijeme na kopno - što se tiče našeg zdravstvenog sustava mogu crknuti. Toliko o tome kako imamo dobru skrb za sve.



> Oprosti, gdje ti zivis? Ja na planetu Zemlji. Koji si ti faktor da bi se tebi islo dokazivati da je netko nesto procitao i da se toga pridrzava? Ne zelis radjati u bolnici, siroko ti polje. U doslovnom i prenesenom smislu


 ovo neću komentirati, jer odaje bit i poantu pisanja i tvrdnji o stavovima koje upravo ne podnosimo i o tome pričamo.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Nij enikakav trosak izbaciti rutinsku epiziotomiju (iako bi se dalo diskutirati o tome jel ona kod nas bas tako rutinska kako se ovdje prica) ali je ogroman trosak edukacija i novozaposljavanje veceg broja primalja no sto ih imamo sada po rodilistima, koje bi po0mogle zenama izbjeci epiziotomiju i uputiti ih u kontrolirano tiskanje. E, sad netko misli da se samo izbaci epiziotomija a ja vidim ipak povecano ulaganje kojim ce se smanjiti ucestalost epiziotomija kod nas. E sad opet dodjemo na manje od 400 dolara godisnje po glavi ukupnog izdvajanja u HR prema vise od 2000 u zemljama ciji postotak epiziotomija zelimo dostici i pitanje da koliko osoblja i koliko kvalitetno educirano osoblje si s novcem kojim raspolazemo si zaista mozemo priustiti u ovom trenutku.

----------

> realnost mjerena u novcu koji se izdvaja za zdravstvo u Hrvatskoj opcenito i zakonima koje imamo kao drzava. To ovdje jos uvijek nije jasno.


Zato hodate okolo bahati i natmureni?,za malo ljudskosti nije potrebno puno novca.
Silni GOST-i dok vi sjedite za kompjuterom posao kojeg bi vi trebali obavljati rade specijalizanti.Daklem,dragi doktori i doktorice ajte lijepo intubirati,reanimirati,radit eksangvino il šta god mislite da trebate
Lijepo mi je ovako kao gostu

----------


## fancy usisivac

> A oni koji žive na otoku nmaju pravo niti na skrb barem primalje.


To sto je neka zena s otoka ovisna o bolnici na kopnu nije stvar nicije dobre volje vec je to ozbiljan problem koji bi eto TinaZ vrlo brzo i efikasno rjesila na tom otoku na opcu dobrobit iz sredstava kojima trenutno zdravstvo HR obiluje, bez da se zapitala koliko stanovnika ima taj otok, koliko ima zena generativne dobi na tom istom otoku, koliko ima uopce godisnje prosjecno poroda stanovnica tog otoka i da li to zasluzuje zaposljavanje primalje na tom otoku. Evo da je dozvoljeno poroditi kod kuce koliko ona procijenjuje da bi tamo trebalo primalja na tom otoku da pokriju sve dane u godini i 24 sata dnevno. Bitno je ovdje iznijeti rjesenje bez obzira koliko to ima ekonomskog i logicnog opravdanja.

----------


## zrinka

sto mislite o zatvaranju malih rodilista i upucivanjem trudnica u velike centre?
zatvorilo se rodiliste u trogiru i supetru, sinj, makarska, metkovic i imotski se jos drze, do kad ce, ne zna se a splitsko rodiliste je pretrpano....

----------


## fancy usisivac

> Silni GOST-i dok vi sjedite za kompjuterom posao kojeg bi vi trebali obavljati rade specijalizanti.Daklem,dragi doktori i doktorice ajte lijepo intubirati,reanimirati,radit eksangvino il šta god mislite da trebate


Prepametni gostu, nazalost nemam specijalizante koji bi radili moj posao jer je moj posao subspecijalistički pa ga ne mogu obavljati specijalizanti. A za gore nabrojane poslove sam upravo na raspolaganju kad se ukaze potreba i cim me sestre pozovu. Dotle evo sjedim za kompom ali sam dusom i tijelom spremna.   :Saint:

----------


## fancy usisivac

> zatvorilo se rodiliste u trogiru i supetru, sinj, makarska, metkovic i imotski se jos drze, do kad ce, ne zna se a splitsko rodiliste je pretrpano....



Sta mislim o tome? Za razliku od mnogih ovdje ne mogu ti iznijeti nikavo pausalno misljenje. Mogu samo pretpostaviti s obzirom na prirodni prirast brojnih opcina u HR a vjerojatno se to odnosi i na navedene da moguce nisu odrziva mala rodilista isto kao i brojne male bolnice zbog vjerojatne ekonomske neisplativosti u ovim uvjetima. Isto kao sto se zna da je nonsens imati bolnice u Osijeku, Vukovaru i Vinkovcima na takomaloj udaljenosti ali se naravno politika uplice i u ta strucna pitanja. Sva nabrojkana mjesta su ipak unutar iste zupanije, osim Metkovica i vjerojatno se i tu radi o novcu a ne o nikakvom hiru nit nedostatku dobre volje.

----------

kao prvo: ja nigdje nisam ni jednom rjecju navela da bi radjala neasistirano. rekla sam da bi rodila doma tj. da bi ostala doma, a to ne znaci da sam izricito rekla neasistirano...

drugo: molim gosta da mi objasni odalke ti pravo da moje znaje nazivas krhkim? jesi li mi svaki dan u kuci ili u nekom prisnijem kontaktu samnom pa da znas kojom kolicinom znanja raspolazem? to je bilo bezobrazno od tebe i neumjesno, pogotovo zato sto se krijes iza GOST...logiraj se pa mozemo pricati...




> To sto ima petero djece ne znaci da ce znati prepoznati bilo sto, pogotovo netom nakon poroda. Cudi me ta lakoca kojom tvrdi da bi vidjela.


ovo smatram osobnom uvredom i trazim ispriku. zacudilo bi te kako sam prisebna u stresnim situacijama, pa cak i nakon poroda






> hipotermija kod novorođenčadi može biti uzrokovana cijelim nizom bolesti i stanja, biokemijskih procesa nakon poroda.



ni jedan neonatolog u pulskom rodilistu mi nije rekao da s mojim djetetom nesto nije u redu, dapace apgar joj je odmah bio 10 a kasnije 9 iskljucivo zbog pothladjenosti. svi nalazi krvi i urina kod moje tek rodjene djevojcice su bili u besprijekornom stanju i za to imam dokaze. rekla je doktorica ovako: drzimo je u inkubatoru jer ju je tu najlakse zagrijati(doslovce) a da je ne vade hranili su je adaptiranim i glukozom dok sam ja kraj inkubatora stajala i plakala moleci ih da mi je daju na podoj...
i jos jednom naglasavam:potpuno ZDRAVO dijete rodjeno 12 dana prije termina

----------


## TinnaZ

fancy, ja znam da ne može biti ista skrb za 400 i 2000 dolara.
Ali daj mi molim te objasni, kod mene na prvom porodu sam bila ja sama, doktor i 2 primalje. Tek pred jutro je došla još jedna rodilja.
Gdje je bila ušteda što su mi pod "obična infuzija" dali drip i Apaurin, i napravili epiziotomiju. 
Ujutro je došla druga smjena, primalja i pedijatrica su mi posvetile vremena i vremena pokušavajući skužiti što mi je. A ja od povrijeđenog ponosa, nisam mogla izustiti jednu suvislu riječ, bile su mi pune oči suza, jer sam se osjećala napastvovano u najgorem mogućem smislu i prevareno. Osjećala sam se iskorišteno, i glupo što sam im vjerovala, i ljuto što sam potpisala taj pro. papir.

Pretpostavljam da nećeš biti u prilici tako nešto iskusiti i ne možeš znati kako je to, jer bi ti na vrijeme prepoznala što je u toj infuziji, a ja eto nisam.

----------

daphne, "znanje je krhko" je općepoznati izraz i ne odnosi se (samo) na tebe.

što se točno dešavalo sa tvojom bebom, ja ne znam, znam samo da je agpar odokativna metoda i da liječnici često majke poštede informacija (što nije uvijek najpametnija stvar).

----------

> molim gosta da mi objasni odalke ti pravo da moje znaje nazivas krhkim


imas diplomu? jesi lijecnik? jesi sestra? na temelju cega arogantno i bahato tvrdis da bi sama prepoznala bilo sto nakon poroda?




> To sto ima petero djece ne znaci da ce znati prepoznati bilo sto, pogotovo netom nakon poroda. Cudi me ta lakoca kojom tvrdi da bi vidjela.  
> 
> 
> ovo smatram osobnom uvredom i trazim ispriku. zacudilo bi te kako sam prisebna u stresnim situacijama, pa cak i nakon poroda


sto je tu konkretno uvreda? cak se i cedomorstva nakon poroda ne smatraju ubojtvima zbog suzene svijesti rodilje. Ti si izuzetak?




> Zato hodate okolo bahati i natmureni?,za malo ljudskosti nije potrebno puno novca. 
> Silni GOST-i dok vi sjedite za kompjuterom posao kojeg bi vi trebali obavljati rade specijalizanti.Daklem,dragi doktori i doktorice ajte lijepo intubirati,reanimirati,radit eksangvino il šta god mislite da trebate 
> Lijepo mi je ovako kao gostu


nasmijalo me to da sam lijecnica samo zato sto problem ne svodim na "dali mi drip i apaurin" ili "hocu smjernice who-a". Nemam tu diplomu. I ne znam da lijecnici hodaju natmureni i bahati, pogotovo ne svi.




> sto mislite o zatvaranju malih rodilista i upucivanjem trudnica u velike centre? 
> zatvorilo se rodiliste u trogiru i supetru, sinj, makarska, metkovic i imotski se jos drze, do kad ce, ne zna se a splitsko rodiliste je pretrpano....


gle, postoji nesto sto se zove novac. I isplativost. 
kolika je isplativost rodilista u supetru ako se na Bracu godisnje rodi desetoro djece? A opremljenost je rodilista takva da u slucaju komplikacije mora biti transport za Split? Itd. 
fancy je odgovorila. 
Zasto konacno ne razumijete da je kod nas zdravstveni sustav takav kakav jest. I da ovisi o tome koliko se u njega ulaze. 
I jos- tu sm par puta procitala "prijetnje" novim, privatnim rodilistem. Zivo me zanima koliko ce zena u Hr biti voljno, spremno i platezno sposobno platiti cca. 3000  - 5000 eura za porod i boravak poslije.

----------

ja sam napravila takvu frku kad mi je nisu htjeli ni drugi dan dati da su zvali i sefa pedijatrije a trazila sam i ravnatelja bolnice i prijetila sam  novinama. naravno, ravnatelj nije dosao jer ga nisu ni zvali ali to nisam ni ocekivala.
a onda kad su lijepo doktroi i sef pedijatrije bili na okupu trazila sam crno na bijelo jedan MEDICINSKI opravdan razlog zbog cega mi dijete drze u inkubatoru i ne daju je meni, ali ga NIJE BILO. tog dana sam i otisla kuci sa svojom bebom(rodila sam u pon ujutro u 15 do 3 a kuci sam isla u srijedu nakon frke koju sam digla iako su me trazili da potpisem da vodim dijete na svoju odgovornost jer nije po pravilima bolnice)
dosli smo kuci i spavala je kraj mene i nikad joj nije bilo hladno...


sto se tice price sa znanjem... napisala si ovo:


> zato što žena čijoj se bebi to desilo razmatra mogućnost neasistiranog poroda i ne vidi razliku između pravog znanja (koje je krhko) i niza nepovezanih informacija sa interneta


ovo se odnosilo na mene i smatram da nemas prava govoriti na taj nacin ni o meni ni o nikom koga ne poznajes dovoljno dobro u privatnom zivotu..
a o sigurnosti u sebe koju si spomenula uopce ne zelim s tobom pricati...

----------

ustvari hocu



> toliku sigurnost u sebe nisam vidjela niti kod specijalista...



ja nisam specijalist medicine, ali jesam specijalist u ljubavi. ljubavi prema svojoj djeci rodjenoj i nerodjenoj i onoj koja ce mozda tek doci.. zasto? zato je je ta ljubav vodjena instinktom. onim istim koji nam je majka priroda usadila kako bi bili najbolji svojoj djeci i napravili ono sto je najbolje za njih.. draga, taj specijalist ljubavi se zove MAMA. i jesam sigurna sam u sebe i ono sto mi govore moji instinkti

----------


## fancy usisivac

TinaZ, ja zaista ne umisljam da s odmakom i kao netko tko nije kompetentan za to podrucje tvrditi da je drip na tvom porodu bio bilo potreban bilo nepotreban, kakvi su bili tvoji trudovi, zbilja ne znam i glupo mi je sad uopce pokusavati rekonstruirati nesto sto je tvoj subjektivni dozivljaj tvog prvog poroda a sigurno nije objektivno cinjenicno stanje. Zato zaista ne mogu to komentirati. 

Ja sam dozivila izrazitu neljubaznoast bas primalje koju se ovdje na sva usta hvali ( i sama sam cula sve najbolje o njoj sa strucne strane ali isto tako sam cula da nije bas lijepih manira i rjecnika) ali sam na to odmah reagirala nakon cega se ona skulirala. Niti na jednom mom papiru nije pisalo da sam lijecnik (na tome sam recimo inzisitrala i tada i u ovoj trudnoci). I tog trena sam bila jako ljuta na nju zbog ponasanja i bez obzira na to sto sam joj bila prepustena na milost i nemilost nisam joj mogla odsutiti i dobila je jezikovu juhu od mene. Tako da nemoj prebrzo zakljucivati da ja ne mogu nesto doziviti jer sam eto iz branse. Medjutim, sada s odmakom ja nju cak mogu razumijeti jer je reagirala vjerojatno tako zbog vremenske stiske i stresa kojem je bila u tom trenu izlozena upravo zahvaljujuci prilikama u kojima ce se sigurno puno teze i mozda samo iznimno naci njena kolegica u bogatijoj zemlji. A ona je u sat dva dobila na skrb 6 prvorotkinja i od toga 5 nas je rodilo te iste noci u njenoj smjeni. Trebala sa zaista biti ili totalno nekriticna ili bezobrazna da sam od nje trazila da u tim uvjetima slijepo slijedi smjernice. S odmakom se recimo uopce vise ne ljutim na nju jer je zena pukla pod pritiskom. Jasno da si profesionalac to ne bi smio nikada dopustiti ali isto tako njih dvije su radile u uvjetima ispod svakog profesionalnog nivoa.  I ja bi sad mogla bit bahata i reci da mi nije iz hira pomogla da izbjegnemo epiziotomiju, da mi je MM morao dodavati vodu a da je to bio njihov posao, itd.... Mogla bi poceti od deranja na mene na samim vratima kad sam pozvonila a ona ih otvorila, od toga da recimo jednog tatu nisu njih dvije stigle pustiti unutra kad je zvonio da uce na porod z akoji je imao dozvolu s tecaja vec sam to ucinila ja prethodno ih upitavsi za dozvolu da pustim tatu koji na vratima ceka jer sam skuzila da u tom trenu nisu se mogle klonirati da bi jedna od njih otisla do vrata. I znam samo da su se kasnije smijale kad sam im zaprijetila da mi ne ostave muza pred vratima (koji je jurio da stigne na porod) jer sam znala da sam kad sam ja bila u izgonu da ako one ne stigne vis mu nitko nece moci otvoriti vrata. Ja na tu situaciju mogu gledati dominatno razumom i onda ih razumijem a ako gledam samo emotivno onda im mogu naci tisucu i jednu zamjerku o cemu se stalno i pise na ovom forumu.

----------

> molim gosta da mi objasni odalke ti pravo da moje znaje nazivas krhkim 
> 
> imas diplomu? jesi lijecnik? jesi sestra? na temelju cega arogantno i bahato tvrdis da bi sama prepoznala bilo sto nakon poroda?


niti sam arogantna ni bahata i ne treba mi nikakva diploma da vidim da nesto nije ok sa mojom bebom pa ni nakon poroda





> To sto ima petero djece ne znaci da ce znati prepoznati bilo sto, pogotovo netom nakon poroda. Cudi me ta lakoca kojom tvrdi da bi vidjela. 
> 
> 
> ovo smatram osobnom uvredom i trazim ispriku. zacudilo bi te kako sam prisebna u stresnim situacijama, pa cak i nakon poroda 
> 
> 
> 
> sto je tu konkretno uvreda? cak se i cedomorstva nakon poroda ne smatraju ubojtvima zbog suzene svijesti rodilje. Ti si izuzetak?


uvredu smatram ove rijeci:To sto ima petero djece ne znaci da ce znati prepoznati bilo sto

ko si ti da mozes reci da JA nisam u stanju nesto prepoznati ili ne , pa cak i netom nakon poroda?o cedomorstvima nemam komentara. nisam izuzetak niti se takvom smatram ali znam sta mogu ili ne napraviti za svoje dijete, sat, dan ili dvadeset dana nakon poroda

napominjem: ne poznajes me i nemoj se olako razbacivati "komplimentima"

----------


## fancy usisivac

Vidim da neki zagovornici neasistiranog poroda kod kuce cak imaju i neka ocekivanja od privatnog rodilista prof Podobnika. Koliko mi je poznato privatna rodilista u Njemackoj i Austriiji imaju vece stope carskog reza od drzavnih pa ne vidim cemu se neki ovdje kakti vesele. Isto tako me zanima kojem sloju ce to rodiliste biti dostupno.

----------


## fancy usisivac

> ko si ti da mozes reci da JA nisam u stanju nesto prepoznati ili ne , pa cak i netom nakon poroda?o cedomorstvima nemam komentara. nisam izuzetak niti se takvom smatram ali znam sta mogu ili ne napraviti za svoje dijete, sat, dan ili dvadeset dana nakon poroda



Moram reci da je ovo porpilicno bahata i nepromisljena izjava kad se samo sjetim recimo konvulzija kod rodilje i posljedicnog gubitka svijesti koje uopce ne moraju biti uzrokovane eklampsijom vec ih moze izazvati najobicnija hiperventilacija i njome uzrokovana respiracijska alkaloza. Pa me zanima sta bi to Daphne da ostan ebez svijesti i ima konvulzije u epi napadu to konkretno mogla uciniti za svoje dijete????

Samo, dobro moj stari ex sef kaze, sto covjek manje zna, manje se boji. Iskustvo i znanje nas uvijek cine opreznijima od neopreznih rukija. Zato ja iskustvo neopisivo cijeni, 
[/quote]

----------

gle fancy( s tobom bar mogu pricat konkretno jer imas neki nick i to cijenim) sad vec idemo iz krajnosti u krajnost. napisala sam samo ono sto mislim na temelju svojih iskustava i nista drugo. i mislim da nije ok da se tako nabacujemo medicinskim izrazima i situacijama sto bi bilo kad bi bilo... a sto bi mogla u tom trenutku napravit za svoje dijete: pozvati sestru da se pobrine za bebu  :Razz:

----------


## fancy usisivac

E bogme, u konvulzijama si, draga moja, zapravo bez svijesti pa ne mozes niti samu sebe dozvati a kamoli sestru. Uostalom, raspravljali smo o tvojoj izjavi kako bi ti bilo bolje doma bez ikakvih primalja i sestara i inih nepotrebnih persona. Ne pricamo o nikavim krajnostima nego o mogucim komplikacijama. U krajnjoj liniji ja recimo ne drzim da bi mogla biti skroz objektivna prema sebi, svojoj situaciji i svojoj bebi bez obzira na sve. U 90% slucajeva bi sve proslo o.k. Ali u onima kriznima treba imati i distancu pa zato se recimo ne preporuca lijecnicima da lijece clanove svoje obitelji i bliske ljude jer se ne moze iskljuciti subjektivnost u procjeni, ma u kojem smjeru,  bilo prekritičkom ili prenonšalantnom tj. podcijenjivackom u odnosu na stvarno stanje stvari.

----------

> raspravljali smo o tvojoj izjavi kako bi ti bilo bolje doma bez ikakvih primalja i sestara i inih nepotrebnih persona.


Ž


pokazi mi tocno gdje sam to napisala?


a o ostalom napisanom, ja znam koje su moguce komplikacije, jer iako nemam nikakvu titulu ispred imena , mr, dr i ostalo, medicina me jako zanima, a porodnistvo posebno, prema tome se i educiram u podrucjima koaj me zanimaju. nije bas tako jako tesko doc do strucne literature...

----------


## zrinka

> to su područja na kojima treba tražiti poboljšanje uvjeta i skrbi, a ne propagirati neasistirani porod kao sigurniji od bolničkog.


ej super
vidis da si na istom tragu ko roda  :D 

oces nam pomoc u trazenju poboljsanja uvjeta?   :Smile:

----------

davno sam potpisala vašu peticiju za humanizaciju uvijeta u rodilištu, ali od nje, kao ni od one za novi zakon o potpomognutoj, još nema vidljivih koristi.
valjda će se kad tad vidjeti pravi pomaci.

----------

> raspravljali smo o tvojoj izjavi kako bi ti bilo bolje doma bez ikakvih primalja i sestara i inih nepotrebnih persona. 
> Ž 
> 
> 
> pokazi mi tocno gdje sam to napisala?


ovdje



> naglasila sam AKO bi isla ponovo radjati ne bi mi bio bed ni doma ostat. 
> doduse, da sam bila pametnija mogla sam i na zadnjem porodu samo malo duze doma ostati i rodila bi doma...





> da ponovo ostanem trudna mozda bi i ja razmislila o toj mogucnosti jer su mi se nakon petog poroda zgadili i doktori i rodiliste...





> ja cu samo reci, da sam bar bila pametnija i zadnji put ostala kod kuce.... 
> 
> 
> toliko mi je krivo zbog toga sto sam isla u rodiliste da si ne mogu oprostiti...


zadnji citat je sa samog početka rasprave.

----------


## Ancica

A ti Gost jos uvijek meni nisu odgovorila koji se od koraka sprjecavanja hipotermije rutinski provode u hr rodilistima. Meni je malo sumnjivo to tvoje izbjegavanje odgovora...

----------

> raspravljali smo o tvojoj izjavi kako bi ti bilo bolje doma bez ikakvih primalja i sestara i inih nepotrebnih persona. 
> Ž 
> 
> 
> pokazi mi tocno gdje sam to napisala? 
> 			
> 		
> 
> ovdje
> ...



a gdje pise da sam rekla da bi rodila NEASISTIRANO doma?
pise da su mi se zgadili doktori, a ne sestre i primalje...

----------

Koje sestre i primalje bi ti došle doma asistirat baš me zanima?

----------

> Koje sestre i primalje bi ti došle doma asistirat baš me zanima?


pa vjerujem da bi mi najfrendica koja je odlicna medicinska sestra rado pomogla da sam ju pitala, jer ima stavove gotovo identicne mojima(al se sputana stegom sluzbe), a i vec je poradjala nekoliko zena(u kolima hitne, jer na hitnoj i radi)
uostalom... i da sam si dovela neku primalju izvana i platila ju, opet ne bi bio neasistirani...

----------

Poznajem  velik broj zdravstvenog osoblja i poprilično sam sigurna da nitko od njih ne bi htio (ni smio) porađati me u tajnosti kod kuće, niti bih ja, čak i kad bi netko od njih na to pristao,  riskirala dozvolu za rad bilo koga od njih, u slučaju da nešto krene po zlu.
No dobro, vjerojatno ti je rodilište dva koraka od kuće, pa tvoja frendica računa i na tu pogodnost, osim što je iskusna jer je već porađala u kolima hitne.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Gle kad netko kaze da mu je bilo pametnije ovo ili ono, ja logicno pretpostavim da bi taj isti da se ponovno nadje u istoj situaciji postupio onako kako misli da je pametnije. 




> doduse, da sam bila pametnija mogla sam i na zadnjem porodu samo malo duze doma ostati i rodila bi doma


Ako kazes da si mogla ostati malo duze doma logicno se namece zakljucak da bi rodila doma neasistirano. Nemam nista protiv takve odluke, ali ako se vec ovdje klanjas Petri i namjernom i planiranom neasistiranom porodu onda mi je logicno da to smatras dobrim izborom. Ako ja nesto smatram pametnim onda bi se to potrudila i sam izvesti da se nadjem u prilici. 


A frendica med. sestra koja je mozda porodila par puta u kolima bi moguce zavrsila na Sudu komore ako bi se saznalo da je asistirala na planiranom porodu kod kuce koji je u HR ilegalan a vjerujem da bi se saznalo  pa bi ju se pitalo zasto nije zvala nikoga (hitnu, bolnicu) ako biste se probale izvuci na pricu da je to neplanirano. Jasno je kad zena rodi na trajektu i u autu da je to bilo ocito neplanirano ali kad se kod tebe zatekne medicinska sestra postavilo bi se pitanje zasto nije zvala pomoc ako sama nema niti primaljsku skolu a kamoli dozvolu da poradja kod kuce.

----------


## fancy usisivac

> medicina me jako zanima, a porodnistvo posebno, prema tome se i educiram u podrucjima koaj me zanimaju. nije bas tako jako tesko doc do strucne literature.



Vrijednost literature je ogranicena ali eto ti vjerujes da ti literatura moze dati potrebne kompetencije. Kad moji studosi nastrebaju teoretski auskulataciju srca i pluća i ja im dam pacijenta (a recimo nij eim prvi nego recimo deseti li dvadeseti) kojeg slusaju i ne cuju nista patolosko unatoc mojoj pomoci ja ih uvijek utjesim da niti ja nisam na 3. ili 4. godini cula a da sam praksom i vjezbom naucila. Toliko draga moja Daphne o strucnoj literaturi i kompetenciji koju strebanjme mozes postici. Ja se ni u ludilu ne bi usudila nikada reci da bi prepoznala sve komplikacijeu porodnistvu niti kao sudionik u porodu a kamoli u ulozi rodilje, zato se ne mogu nacuditi ljudima koji tvrde pa sve znaju. Ja ti od takvih bjezim ko vrag od tamjana, ne daj Boze da s epriblize bilo meni bilo mom djetetu. A na ovom topiku je vise takvih kojima je sve kristalno jasno.

----------

definitvno odustajem, s vama covjek ne moze na zelenu granu...

----------


## TinnaZ

Gost, ja ne svodim problem na hoću, neću drip, Apaurin ili Smjernice ... daj pokušajte koji puta i shvatiti bit napisanog. Govorim iz svog primjera, i navodim 1 od 100 razloga zašto institucije gjde žena rađa pod svjetlom reflektora, možda nisu najsretnije rješenje za mene. Barem ne ovakve kakve su danas.
Fancy, znam da nećeš davati komentar o konkretnom slučaju sa odmakom, i jer nije to tvoje područje, mada sumnjam da bi ga dala i da jeste. Ali hajde mi odgovori kao privatna osoba: kakvi su mogli biti trudovi kod prvorotke otvorene 2 cm, netom nakon pucanja vodenjaka. Meni se čini da je dr. koji je naredio drip (ako uopće i jeste, jer se nije pojavio u boksu), previše gledao filmove u kojima se rodilje minutu nakon pucanja vodenjaka previjaju od bolova. Da, imala sam iste trudove kao i drugi puta, normalne, ne posebno bolne. I prvi i drgui puta su ih ocijenili preslabima i neravnomjernim. Drugi puta sam zamolila da probamo porod mojim trudovima, i rodila sam sa takvim nikakvim trudovima najnormalnije dečka od 4550gr. I na temelju čega je uopće tip koji se nije pojavio u boksu (osim iskakanja iza paravana da napravi epi), utvrdio da su mi trudovi slabi. Na temelju ctg-a? Ma daj molim te.
Ne sumnjam da ćeš reći da nisi stručna da sudiš, to je govorila i primalja da ona ne može davati informacije, nego da sve mogu pitati liječnika. Koji se cijeli porod nije pojavio, nego je čitao novine iza paravana. Kaj sam ga trebala dozivati mobitelom. Mogla sam se ja sa primaljom dogovoriti čuda i doline, kad nije ona ta koja je nadležna za dogovor sa rodiljom. nego liječnik koji se skrivao da se ne bih pokušala dogovoriti.
I na temelju sve svoje silne stručnosti je donio odluke bez moje privole, za zahvate koji nose svoje rizike i po zdravlje bebe i rodilje, a da mi prethodno nije niti zucnuo o tome. Takva stručnost nije niti za kokošinjac.
Toliko o tome kako bi nam bilo bolje da mogu biti timovi od liječnik+primalja. Ja sam ih imala troje, pa su si češali ... od silnog vremena koje su imali, ali niti riječ nisam mogla izvući o namjeravanim zahvatima. Definitivno sam bila i ja prepristojna, drugi puta sam imala sasvim drugačiji stav. Ali zar je to način za dobiti malo prirodniji porod.

I znamo svi da Smjernice nisu zakon, ali ih se pridržavaš u većini normalnih slučejeva. A ne ocijeniš da će možda zastarjeti za 50 godina, pa bolje ih ne koristiti, nego držati se onih prije 100 god. To je razmišljenje na nivou cijelog našeg zdravstvenog sustava, u kojem pravila određuju fosili kojima se niti namještaj ne da doma mijenjati; da puste koji puta nekog mlađeg da odredi "pravila", možda bismo bili korak naprijed od ovoga mjesta gdje smo sada.

I na sreću varaš se da tvoj potpis nije ništa za sada pomogao: jeste, baš smo nedavno skakali od sreće, ne znam zašto još nema na portalu. Ali stavljno je na dnevni red hitno donošenje (do 2007) smjernica za skrb tijekom normalnih poroda u našem sustavu (ili kako su to već nazvali, Saradadevii će bolje znati reći). Eto, hvala za potpis.

----------


## TinnaZ

> A frendica med. sestra koja je mozda porodila par puta u kolima bi moguce zavrsila na Sudu komore ako bi se saznalo da je asistirala na planiranom porodu kod kuce koji je u HR ilegalan a vjerujem da bi se saznalo  pa bi ju se pitalo zasto nije zvala nikoga (hitnu, bolnicu) ako biste se probale izvuci na pricu da je to neplanirano. Jasno je kad zena rodi na trajektu i u autu da je to bilo ocito neplanirano ali kad se kod tebe zatekne medicinska sestra postavilo bi se pitanje zasto nije zvala pomoc ako sama nema niti primaljsku skolu a kamoli dozvolu da poradja kod kuce.


 ma bolje nama otići u naše drago inozemstvo, tamo je sve bolje (Austrija i gdje već odlaze sadašnje rodilje). Srećom tu kod nas imamo barem Rijeku, koja je koliko toliko odmakla od ostalih rodlišta. Ali i to je daleko od pravog neuznemironog poroda.

I pitanje za vas medicinare: što mislite koja je nejvažnija nemedicinska stvar na porodu za ženu.

----------


## fancy usisivac

> Fancy, znam da nećeš davati komentar o konkretnom slučaju sa odmakom, i jer nije to tvoje područje, mada sumnjam da bi ga dala i da jeste


 Uvijek i rado cu dati komentar i misljenje o necemu za sto sam kompetentna. TinaZ, da me poznas znala bi da sam bez dlake na jeziku.

----------


## fancy usisivac

> što mislite koja je najvažnija nemedicinska stvar na porodu za ženu


Kaldim se da univezalno najvaznija ne postoji vec kako za koga najvaznija.  
Kad pitas za nemedicinsku komponentu onda je nevazno jel pitas medicinare ili nemedicinare.

Meni su od nemedicinskih vazne recimo privatnost i empatija.

----------


## fancy usisivac

> I prvi i drgui puta su ih ocijenili preslabima i neravnomjernim. Drugi puta sam zamolila da probamo porod mojim trudovima, i rodila sam sa takvim nikakvim trudovima najnormalnije dečka od 4550gr. I na temelju čega je uopće tip koji se nije pojavio u boksu (osim iskakanja iza paravana da napravi epi), utvrdio da su mi trudovi slabi. Na temelju ctg-a? Ma daj molim te.


Tek kad bi vidila ctg ja bi mogla reci da su trudovi prvi i drugi put bili istih karakteristika. Ovako mogu samo naklapati. A to hvala ne bih. Ali lijepo je da ti 100% znas. To nadasve volim i cijenim. Kad se netko tako dobro razumije u nesto sto ne radi niti na godisnjoj a kamoli dnevnoj bazi.

----------


## fancy usisivac

> ja bih željela rađati u HR rodilištu, kad bi mi Gost mogla potvrditi da je sigurna da je cjelokupno medicinsko osoblje koje asistira na porodima pročitalo Smjernice WHO i da je dobilo naputak od šefova da ih se pridržava


TinaZ, jel ovo bio tvoj ili moj dozivljaj Smjernica. A kao znas sta znace smjernice. 
A sta mislis, zasto se trazi onda trazi hitno prilagodavanje smjernica nasoj situacije a ne prihvacaju se bezrezervno smjernice WHO??

----------

kao totalni laik, slažem se sa tinom da ctg sam po sebi ne može pokazati učinkovitost trudova i napredovanje poroda. ima puno toga što bi trebalo uzeti u obzir. meni je glavna sestra patologije trudnoće (školovana i iskusna) na osnovu ctg-a rekla "to je tek početak", a desetak minuta poslije beba je već bila rođena.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Nitko nije rekao da je ctg jedina metoda. Ja samo tvrdim da TinaZ ne moze tvrditi bez argumenata da su trudovi prvi i drugi put bili identicni jer se oni mogu razlikovati po snazi, ucestalosti, efikasnosti i inim karakteristikama bez obzira na njen subjektivni dojam.

----------


## Sun

ja mislim da je katastrofa baš to podcjenjivanje subjektivnog dojma rodilje!

----------


## fancy usisivac

Ne mora se nuzno podcijenit subejtivni dojam rodilje, ali se profesionalac ne oslanja na subjektivne procjene vec ces ih na dobrobit rodilje i bebe pokusati objektivizirati. Moja subjektivna procjena je bila da se recimo nisam niti pocela otvarati jer je islo prebrzo a objektivni nalaz je bio da sam otvorena 9-10 cm. Pa sad ti precjenjuj subjektivne procjene na ustrb objektivnog nalaza.

----------


## MGrubi

> ja mislim da je katastrofa baš to podcjenjivanje subjektivnog dojma rodilje!


potpisujem

više vjere u žensko tijelo molim , ipak ga je evolucija napravila ovakvog

----------


## fancy usisivac

MGrubi, a jel ti slucajno znas koji je to jedan od vecih danaka evoluciji a odnosi se bas na zensko tijelo???

----------

da nije slučajno utjecaj koji ima podizanje na noge (evoluiranje u homo erektusa) na karlicu i posljedično na porod?  :?

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi, a jel ti slucajno znas koji je to jedan od vecih danaka evoluciji a odnosi se bas na zensko tijelo???


dlakave noge   :Laughing:  

ne ozbiljno, ne pada mi ovi tren ništa na pamet, što to?

----------

> s vama covjek ne moze na zelenu granu


dafne, a koja je to zelena grana? Ta da ti priznamo da uslijed savrsenog majcinskog instinkta (koji, btw, ne postoji) i cinjenici da si zena sposobna za radjanje, znas i sve o porodnistvu i mogucim komplikacijama, ukljucivo i konvulzije tijekom kojih bi dozvala sestru (valjda telepatski). Sve sto si napisala hrpa je bedastoca, ukljucivo i to da bi ti sama prepoznala hipotemiju, a kao krucijalni dokaz lijecnickih gresala navodis da djetetu par dana iza poroda nije bilo hladno. 
To sto smo zene ne znaci da smo bogomdana stvorenja koja imaju savrseno znanje o svemu sto se tice djeteta ukljucivo i porod. Stupidno je kada netko izvali da je subjektivan osjecaj poroda ono sto treba biti /jedino/ meritorno.

----------


## TinnaZ

> Nitko nije rekao da je ctg jedina metoda. Ja samo tvrdim da TinaZ ne moze tvrditi bez argumenata da su trudovi prvi i drugi put bili identicni jer se oni mogu razlikovati po snazi, ucestalosti, efikasnosti i inim karakteristikama bez obzira na njen subjektivni dojam.


 ma Fancy, pa ti mi uglavnom zvučiš kao razumna žena. Naravno da nisu bili identični, čak da je ctg i pokazivao da su identični. Ali ja sam te pitala što se moglo ocijeniti o efikasnosti tih mojih tudova prvi (koji su oba puta ocijenjeni neefikasnim), malov više od sat vremena nakon pucanja vodenjaka kojim je porod počeo. A čak i nakon tako kratkog vremena i sa takvim šrot trudovima sam bila otvorena 2 cm.
Ali oni su si zacrtali da ću ostatak od 8 cm odraditi do kraja njihove smjene. Tako je i bilo. Nema veze što sam skoro dušu ispustila.
Drugi puta mi je trebalo 24h za porod (vjerojatno bi i prvi trajao barem duplo duže nego je), ali uspjela sam postići da me ne nefiksaju i riješe za par sati jedva, tako da sam u pola poroda otišla doma.

Daj slušaj sad ovo: patronažna mi nakon poroda kaže da se ne sjeća da je u svom radnom vijeku vidjela prvorotku koja nije imala epiziotomiju (a žena je 50-tih godina). Toliko o procjenjivanju neophodnosti tog zahvata. 
Nakon 6 mjeseci od mojih "prohtjeva", saznam podatak da su epiziotomije pale za 50% u našem rodilištu. Misliš da su dobili dodatne kadrove za to. Nisu. Samo su koji puta više uvažili molbe žena da ih ne režu. One ostale koje se ne izjašnjvavaju u tom pogledu valjda i dalje režu. Nedavno je rođena i beba od 4kg, prvorotka bez epiziotomije. Sve sa istim osobljem, i sve većim brojem rodilja, sve većim gužvama, sve većim željama, čak su počele dolaziti i žene iz drugih gradova. Postoji i stolčić. Prvo su govorili da nisu educirani, pa da nemaju "dozvolu" za takve porode; na kraju se žene ipak porađaju na stolčiću.
Primalja nam je govorila da imaju i uvjete za većinu drugih položaja, strunajče (koje su bačene u nekom ćošku), krevet kojem se diže naslon (nisu se mogli načuditi kako ću se ja poroditi ako mi dignu naslon, pa rađa se ležeći u koprcajući kukac položaju, itd.). Ipak sam rodila s dignutim naslonom. Prva. Sad ide navodno pod normalno. I stolčić. Još nitko nije probio led za klečeći položaj; ali hoće nadam se.

SVe to nema veze sa financijama. Te fleksibilne krevete imaju već godinama. I strunjače. I isto osoblje. 
Ali žene su se ponešto promijenile u zadnjih par godina. Valjda je Roda kriva jer im puni glavu glupostima kako je žana najvažnija na porodu.  :Grin:

----------


## TinnaZ

> Nitko nije rekao da je ctg jedina metoda. Ja samo tvrdim da TinaZ ne moze tvrditi bez argumenata da su trudovi prvi i drugi put bili identicni jer se oni mogu razlikovati po snazi, ucestalosti, efikasnosti i inim karakteristikama bez obzira na njen subjektivni dojam.


 ti stvarno vjeruješ da se žena ne može u većini slučajeva poroditi bez kemije. Ono imaš trudove, otvaraš se, sve ide super, ali kvaka na ctg ne pokazuje određenu crtu - ajmo udri po kemiji da malo popravimo sliku na ispisu ctg-a. Tko se još porodio sa onakvim ispisom kakvog sam imala drugi puta. Eto ja. Normalno. A nisu bli ravnomjerni, bili su slabi ... prema ctg-u.

----------


## Ancica

> Ne mora se nuzno podcijenit subejtivni dojam rodilje, ali se profesionalac ne oslanja na subjektivne procjene vec ces ih na dobrobit rodilje i bebe pokusati objektivizirati.


Ja ipak ocekujem od mojih lijecnika da se oslanjaju i na moj subjektivni dojam, cak i najvise na njega. Pa koliko god si ti mozda strucna po literaturi, nadam se da mi se nece dogoditi da spadnem pod tvoju skrb, ili onih studenata koje si uspjela nauciti tom pristupu.

----------


## Ancica

> A ti Gost jos uvijek meni nisu odgovorila koji se od koraka sprjecavanja hipotermije rutinski provode u hr rodilistima. Meni je malo sumnjivo to tvoje izbjegavanje odgovora...

----------


## fancy usisivac

TinaZ, di si ti molim te procitala da ja mislim da se zena ne moze poroditi bez kemije  :/   ja koja recimo doma nemam niti jedne tablete protiv glavobolje, toliko o mojoj ovisnosti o kemiji. 

Ancie, lijecnik se vrlo cesto oslanja izmedju ostalog i na pacijentov subjektivni dojam, jer je recimo bol jedan od najvaznijih simptoma a ujedno je subjektivan osjet, ne mozes je objektivno utvrditi i izmjeriti vec moras vjerovati pacijentovom subjektivnom osjetu. lAli isto tako kod gomile drugih simptoma ces uz subjektivan dozivljaj nastojati donijeti i objektivnu ocjenu stanja. Subjektivno je vazno ali se cesto mora dopuniti objektivnim nalazom, a u ovom slucaju smo govorili o subjektivnom dojmu o trudovima i njihovim samo donekle objektivnim i nasim metodama dostupnim i mjerljivim karakteristikama. 



> Ja ipak ocekujem od mojih lijecnika da se oslanjaju i na moj subjektivni dojam, cak i najvise na njega.


Nisam rekla da se ne oslanjamo i da se ne trebamo ali sigurno ne najvise.  




> Pa koliko god si ti mozda strucna po literaturi, nadam se da mi se nece dogoditi da spadnem pod tvoju skrb, ili onih studenata koje si uspjela nauciti tom pristupu.


Drago mi je da toliko znas o meni ali moram ti prizanti da nisam vise niti ocekivala s obzirom i  na ostale uglavnom pausalne i neutemeljene zakljucke. 


TinaZ 


> Daj slušaj sad ovo: patronažna mi nakon poroda kaže da se ne sjeća da je u svom radnom vijeku vidjela prvorotku koja nije imala epiziotomiju (a žena je 50-tih godina). Toliko o procjenjivanju neophodnosti tog zahvata.


meni se cini da ti puno toga sto cujes i procitas uzimas zdravo za gotovo. ovo je poprilicna glupost i to ti odgovorno tvrdim. Ja ti sad mogu u svojoj obitelji tocno nabrojati u svim generacijama i godistima tko je konkretno imao epi a tko ne kao prvorotka. I zato odgovorno tvrdim da ti patronazna prica budalastine. Ako nista drugo zbog zena kojima recimo nisu stigli uciniti epiziotomiju. Pitaj zene starije od sebe i uvjerena sam da ces medju njiam i sama naci (a da ne mora biti patronazna) zena koje nsiu rezane kao prvorotkinje. Imam u obitelji, prvu svoju mamu, a rodila je gle cudom u bolnici.

----------


## fancy usisivac

MGrubi, Gost ti je odgovorio. Danak koji smo platili uspravljajuci se iz cetveronoznog u dvonozni uspravan polozaj i evoluciji dvonoznog hoda je upravo tezi porod zbog spljostavanja zdjelice cime se omogucilo odrzavanje ravnoteze pri upravnom dvonoznom hodu.

----------


## Ancica

fancy, onda si ovdje mislila reci ovako?


> Ne mora se nuzno podcijenit subejtivni dojam rodilje, ali se profesionalac ne oslanja *samo* na subjektivne procjene vec ces ih na dobrobit rodilje i bebe pokusati objektivizirati.


Mada mi jos uvijek ne pase ovo da se uopce ikad treba podcijenit subjektivni dojam rodilje.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Da jos jednom pokusam: bol je simptom i subjektivna je, znak ili sign za razliku od simptoma (u engl. govornom podrucju obicno se odvaja signs and symptoms) je objektivan recimo crvenilo. 
Sad cu zadnji put probati sto sam htjela reci: 

Ne znaci nuzno da se podcijenio subjektivni dojam rodilje kod poroda  ili pacijenta u slucaju bolesti (to je obicno prvo sto nas uopce potakne na neku daljnju akciju, znaci ne zanemaruje se on nikada odnosno ne bi se smio zanemariti) ako se nakon toga pristupilo objektivnom utvrdjivanju i drugih znakova za koje morate priznati da su vrlo cesto drugacijeg ishoda od naseg subjektivnog dojma.  

Nema tog suda na kojem smijes i mozes reci da si se oslonio na subjektivni dozivljaj pacijenta. Onda si u banani. 
Svi ce te pitati za objektivan nalaz klinickog pregleda i nalaz pretraga. Subjektivno je poticaj ali je iznimno rijetko dovoljno za relevantne odluke.

----------


## Ancica

> Moja subjektivna procjena je bila da se recimo nisam niti pocela otvarati jer je islo prebrzo a objektivni nalaz je bio da sam otvorena 9-10 cm. Pa sad ti precjenjuj subjektivne procjene na ustrb objektivnog nalaza.


Htjela bih se osvrnuti na ovo - jel u stvari bilo bitno znati koliko se brzo otvaras ili ne? Jel zasmetalo tebi i tvojem djetetu sto niste znali "objektivno" u kojoj ste "fazi"?

Kaj mislis da ne bi skuzila da je doslo vrijeme za roditi bez da te netko isao pregledavati?

----------


## Ancica

> Da jos jednom pokusam: bol je simptom i subjektivna je, znak ili sign za razliku od simptoma (u engl. govornom podrucju obicno se odvaja signs and symptoms) je objektivan recimo crvenilo. 
> Sad cu zadnji put probati sto sam htjela reci: 
> 
> Ne znaci nuzno da se podcijenio subjektivni dojam rodilje kod poroda  ili pacijenta u slucaju bolesti (to je obicno prvo sto nas uopce potakne na neku daljnju akciju, znaci ne zanemaruje se on nikada odnosno ne bi se smio zanemariti) ako se nakon toga pristupilo objektivnom utvrdjivanju i drugih znakova za koje morate priznati da su vrlo cesto drugacijeg ishoda od naseg subjektivnog dojma.  
> 
> Nema tog suda na kojem smijes i mozes reci da si se oslonio na subjektivni dozivljaj pacijenta. Onda si u banani. 
> Svi ce te pitati za objektivan nalaz klinickog pregleda i nalaz pretraga. Subjektivno je poticaj ali je iznimno rijetko dovoljno za relevantne odluke.


Ali ti na primjer kao lijecnik nikako objektivno ne mozes evaluirati moj nagon za tiskanjem nego samo na osnovu mojeg osobnog dojma. Ne mozes objektivno evaluirati najbolji polozaj za mene i bebu u trenutku radanja osim na osnovu onog sto ti ja velim da je za mene u tom trenutku najbolje. I hrpu drugih stvari. Ili mozes?

----------


## fancy usisivac

Nagon na tiskanje nije cisto subjektivan jer recimo ja imam nagon na tiskanje ali je dijelom moguce to i objektivizirati. Nagonu za tiskanjem ubrzo slijede pravi pokusaji tiskanja koji se ne susprezu bas lako. Tijelo svojevoljno tiska, mozgom mozes pokusati odgoditi, suspregnuti tiskanje ali to iziskuje koncentraciju i napor. Ne znam za ostale, ali ja sam svoj nagon na tiskanje prvo osjetila subjektivno, ali vec trud ili dva nakon toga i vidila posljedice pokusaja mog tijela da istisne bebu. Vidis kako ti se tijelo pocinje u trudu savijati, osobito gornji dio tijela, kao da radis nevoljke trbusnjake. To recimo mozes vidjeti osim sto ti zena kaze da joj se tiska ti vidis da nju nagon na tiskanje i sam cin tiskanja u trudu prekida u dotadasnjoj aktivnosti. Recimo, ja sam pricala s MM ali kad bi mi doslo tiskati prestajala bih u pola recenice i tijelo mi se samo savijalo osobito gornji dio prema naprijed. 

U  vecini situacija ces sam zauzeti povoljan polozaj, i to zaista u velikoj vecini. Ali recimo, ne znaci da ti kod nekih stanja (u kojima recimo rotacija glavice nije dobra i zbog toga zapinje izgon a subjektivno ti neista ne ukazuje na taj problem) primalja nece reci da ides na jedan ili drugi bok kako bi olaksao rotaciju a  recimo tebi u tom trenu taj polozaj subjektivno manje pase od prethodno zauzetog. 

A sto se mene osobno tice, meni nije bilo vazno u kojoj sam fazi poroda. Ja sam mislila da sam tek na pocetku jer sam kod dolaska  bila zatvorena, potpuno istekla plodna voda, bez trudova. kad sam dobila trudove sve je ocito islo brze od mog subjektivnog dojma, ja sam te trudove dozivila kao osrednje menstrualne bolove nista specijalno. I mislila sam cijelo vrijeme da je glavnina jos predamnom, nisam bila na CTG osim na samom kraju pred izgon. u jednom trenu sam osjetila nagon na tiskanje ali sam mislila da umisljam. I taj nagon za tiskanje koji je bio subjektivan je bio razlog da me pregledaju jer mi nisu bas vjerovali. Ja sam ipak taj nagon prijavila babici jer me zacudila nagla promjena od bolova tipa menge, zbilja nista posebno do vrlo brzog nagona na tiskanje. Moram reci da je bila sumnjicava i onako mi se podsmijehnula, jer joj se cinilo tesko mogucim da imam nagon na tiskanje, prvorotkinja, pukao vodenjak, pri prijemu bez ijednog jedinog truda, subjektivno i po CTG-u, zatvorena skroz kod prijema. Vrtila je glavom ali se nij u sudila previse komentirati nakon mog inicijalnog fajta s njima. I onda se ispostavilo da sam otvorena 9-10 cm, mene nije zanimalo koliko brzo se otvaram ji u kojoj sam fazi jer to uopce nismo provjeravali do tada. Mene je zanimalo samo jel smijem tiskati nakon sto sam osjetila nagon. Znam samo da su mi rekli da nekoliko trudova pokusam suspregnuti tiskanje jer rotacija glavice nije potpuna, to sam teskom mukom pokusavala. 

A to sa "fazom" u kojoj smo bili sam navela kao primjer nesklada izmedju mog subjektivnog osjecaja da imam neke mini jadne trudove i objektivne jacine i efikasnosti tih trudova koji su u tako kratko doveli do potpunog otvaranja.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Ja sam osjetila da je doslo vrijeme za roditi ali kao da niti sama nisam vjerovala jer me posteno nije zabolio niti jedan trud. Nisu oni mene pregledavali zato sto su oni tako tog trena odlucili nego zato sto sam ja prijavila nagon za tiskanje kojem inicijalno nisu vjerovali zbog brzine zbivanja ali su ipak napravili ono sto je trebalo, a to je objektivno utvrdili ono sto sam im ja navela kao subjektivni osjecaj a to je da sam u izgonu. Uz malu korekciju s njihove strane, da se dva tri truda pokusam suspregnuti od tiskanja dok se idealno ne izrotira glavica.

----------


## Mukica

Zakljucavam zbog velikog broja stranica.
Nastavak na *Neasistirani porod kod kuće - 6. dio*

----------

